# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  CPC n° 180 : une couv' léchée

## GROquiK

Reçu ce matin chez les bulots, la couverture est superbe et donne envie de rentrer (dans le mag', hein)... Du GTA IV, du Far Cry 2 en test... miam ! Et puis quelle classe ce nouveau routeur  :B): 

Au sommaire : GTA IV en avant-première PC, tests : Far Cry 2, Dead Space, Sacred 2, Brothers in Arms Hell's Highway, World of Goo, Virtual Skipper 5, Lego Batman, Spectraball, Hinterland et... et... pas Fallout 3. Plus un dossier sur les petits studios de dev et une excellente BD comme d'hab.

Le prochain qui demande le sommaire, il prend une gifle

----------


## Ghadzoeux

Bon, ok... je n'ai rien reçu aujourd'hui et je me suis réabonné sur ce numéro. De combien de jours mon exemplaire va-t-il être en retard ce coup-ci?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ca suffit pas. T'es obligé de fournir le sommaire, sinon Boulon viendra retirer le numéro directement de ton domicile.

----------


## Largeman

Il faut arrêter d'être mauvaise langue. Je suis abonné depuis 2ans, j'ai toujours reçu mes numéros dans les premiers, avant sa sortie en kiosque; seul le n°179 a eu des problèmes, mais CPC m'en a renvoyé un autre suite à l'envoi d'un simple e-mail.

D'ailleurs j'ai recu aujourd'hui même le 180, et la couv' est encore une fois particulièrement soignée. Merci messieurs, honnêtement je serais prêt à payer plus pour ce PQ. Non ce n'est pas de la lèche, je le pense vraiment.

----------


## GROquiK

> Ca suffit pas. T'es obligé de fournir le sommaire, sinon Boulon viendra retirer le numéro directement de ton domicile.


ben ça tombe bien, aujourd'hui c'est gencives de porc à la crème !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Il m'a volé mon titre.

----------


## PolluXxX

> ben ça tombe bien, aujourd'hui c'est gencives de porc à la crème !


Allez, au boulot, le sommaire!

----------


## b0b0

J'espère que casque s'est occupé de mon abo  :B):

----------


## Casque Noir

> J'espère que casque s'est occupé de mon abo


Evidemment

----------


## Septa

Ca veut dire que les abonnés l'ont eu avant ceux qui l'achète en kiosque ?
Haaaaaaan...

On perd les bonnes habitudes.
Je me désa... heu non en fait... Je peux pas.

----------


## b0b0

> Evidemment


Un homme de confiance.

----------


## Goji

> CPC n°180 : un couv' léchée


Après les pastilles qu'on gratte, les couvertures qu'on lèche, mais où va s'arrêter le marketing presse ?

----------


## M.Rick75

Et Bully, il va bien sortir ou pas? Y a pas trop de news.
Vous avez reçu une version preview à la redac?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Enorme la couv.

Marrante la pub pour King Bounty avec un 8/10 de CanardPC, doit y'avoir des canards infiltrés chez eux  ::o: .

Les bédés prennent de plus en plus de place apparemment! Je m'en plaindrait pas.

Le test de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Grand Maître B

  :^_^: . Enfin, c'était lui le mieux placé.

Mega inattendu le dossier de Peter & Steven, ça a gueuler je le sens.

Ah ouais et l'ours est top!

----------


## Murne

Bah ça s'annonce très bon ce numéro, y'a de plus en plus de contenu ces derniers temps, on rentre dans la période faste ! J'espère que je le recevrai demain.

Sinon on aura bientôt droit à un test de Codename Panzer ? Boulon en avait fait une preview très alléchante il y a quelque temps et depuis on n'en a plus entendu parler. Et si je ne me trompe pas, le jeu est sorti cette semaine.

----------


## Goji

Y'a le test de Dead Space ? Beaucoup de canards (et je m'inclus) sont charmés (si je puis dire) par ce jeu, une mauvaise note pourrais soulever quelques contestations ^^

----------


## DakuTenshi

Dead Space ouais, Codename Panzer non.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Y'a le test de Dead Space ? Beaucoup de canards (et je m'inclus) sont charmés (si je puis dire) par ce jeu, une mauvaise note pourrais soulever quelques contestations ^^


Haann ca veut dire que tu n'as même pas lu la news avec le sommaire.  ::o:

----------


## BoZo

j'hésite à aller à la chasse dans un kiosque  ::(: 

Ca me donnerai presque envie de me réabonner!

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> j'hésite à aller à la chasse dans un kiosque 
> 
> Ca me donnerai presque envie de me réabonner!


Moi aussi. Ce soir je verrai... MAis ça m'étonnerais qu'il soit déjà dispo en kiosque.

----------


## tenshu

Non non pas dispo en kiosque.
Demain matin je pense.

----------


## Gunzen-R

Les abonnés l'auront avant le 31 ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Rien dans la boite.
D'un autre côté ma serrure est pétée et je ne peux pas l'ouvrir.
Alors bon...

----------


## Threanor

> Bon, ok... je n'ai rien reçu aujourd'hui et je me suis réabonné sur ce numéro. De combien de jours mon exemplaire va-t-il être en retard ce coup-ci?





> Les abonnés l'auront avant le 31 ?


Un élément de réponse ici




> Et Bully, il va bien sortir ou pas? Y a pas trop de news.
> Vous avez reçu une version preview à la redac?


On n'a rien reçu non.

----------


## PrinceGITS

En même temps quel est l'intérêt de Rockstar de sortir 2 jeux fortement semblable à la même période...

Je vois plutôt Bully sur PC le mois prochain. :monsieursoleil:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

M. Couly, vous resterez après les cours et me copierez cent fois "je ne confondrai plus les terminaisons du conditionnel et du futur de l'indicatif"
Sinon, bien belle couv.

----------


## sissi

J'ai dévoré le test de Boulon sur FarCry 2, et  purée, encore un jeu que je vais attendre en budget...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Parce que GTA 4 sort bientôt ?
Je croyais qu'il était prévu pour début 2009...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Pas dispo en kiosque. C'est un scandale !!! : prépareledrapeaubreton:

Puisque c'est comme ça, je m'abonne et... ah merde !!! Vous m'avez eu... trop fort CPC !!!

*se fait raccompagner par deux infirmiers*

----------


## Septa

> Parce que GTA 4 sort bientôt ?
> Je croyais qu'il était prévu pour début 2009...


Nan Novembre 2008 au dernière nouvelle.

----------


## ERISS

> Au sommaire : _(pleins de trucs à la queue-leu-leu)_
> Le prochain qui demande le sommaire, il prend une gifle


Un sommaire sommairement présenté  ::P:

----------


## sun tzu

Bravo pour les délai, dans ma boite à bonheur ce midi  :;): 

Toujours pas eu envie de vider ma boite à caca donc juste lu le sommaire qui m'a l'air des plus appétissants  ::wub::

----------


## znokiss

> Toujours pas eu envie de vider ma boite à caca


 Quel poète, quelle douce musique à mes cages à miel..

----------


## Next

Dispo en kiosque, je l'ai croisé 2x aujourd'hui. Mais comme je suis abonné, avouez que ca serait con de le prendre en double.

----------


## El Gringo

> Pas dispo en kiosque.


C'est le 1er novembre qu'il sort normalement. Mais il est quand même dispo dans quelques kiosques apparemment.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> C'est le 1er novembre qu'il sort normalement. Mais il est quand même dispo dans quelques kiosques apparemment.


Ouais  :;):  
Et sans le coup de cutter cette fois  :;):

----------


## Murne

Je l'ai vu aussi en kiosque, pour une fois il y en avait plus que 2 et en plus on les voyait bien, la presse a fait un grand pas en avant. Mais vu que je suis abonné, j'ai pris Femme Actuelle finalement.

----------


## sun tzu

> Je l'ai vu aussi en kiosque, pour une fois il y en avait plus que 2 et en plus on les voyait bien, la presse a fait un grand pas en avant. Mais vu que je suis abonné, j'ai pris Femme Actuelle finalement.



Choix de qualité, pour ma part j'ai opté pour Confitures d'antan  :^_^:

----------


## Geminys

Je l'ai trouvé  ::lol:: 

Doc TB>> je suis farpaitement d'accord a toua pour Black Ice, bourdel qu'il est bon  ::wub::

----------


## jpjmarti

Arrivé ce matin dans ma boîte paimpolaise. La couv m'a presque donné un souvenir d'érection. Merci Canard PC.

----------


## jackft

déja reçu, (les retards de réception c'est du passé alors?! cool !  ::): )

J'ai commencé par lire le test de Dead Space, ce n'était peut-être pas la meilleure idée.  ::zzz::

----------


## Ghadzoeux

Livré par la poste ce matin, un abonné ravi  ::): 
Une jolie enveloppe plastique bleu foncé, ça change de la blanche, mais si ça veut dire plus rapide et plus fiable alors oui.

----------


## Lang0chat

Dans la boite aussi! Haha Farcry 2  ::ninja::

----------


## Ghadzoeux

> Dans la boite aussi! Haha Farcry 2


Et 6 pages pour ça (je ne l'ai pas encore lu, juste le bloc rouge de la fin)
Boulon est en forme en ce moment  ::):

----------


## zoarc

Reçu à morlaix dans le, oh combien magnifique, Finistère breton

----------


## Ghadzoeux

> Reçu à morlaix dans le, oh combien magnifique, Finistère breton


Ouah Morlaix... un douloureux souvenir de 2 jours cet été, enfin je me suis cru l'hiver ^^

----------


## Super Menteur

Toujours pas reçu ... à Paris XIè  ::cry::

----------


## Say hello

Pas reçu non plus!
Ah non, je suis pas abonné  ::ninja::

----------


## XWolverine

> Et 6 pages pour ça (je ne l'ai pas encore lu, juste le bloc rouge de la fin)
> Boulon est en forme en ce moment


Je ne crois pas, je pense qu'il préfèrerait encenser un bon jeu qu'en descendre un qui aurait pu l'être.

----------


## Say hello

Ou alors il s'échauffe pour FO3

----------


## Ghadzoeux

> Je ne crois pas, je pense qu'il préfèrerait encenser un bon jeu qu'en descendre un qui aurait pu l'être.


Ca va de soi, il n'en résulte pas moins que les analyses, aussi négatives soient-elles, sont souvent précises et argumentées. Ce qui ne l'est plus depuis un bail dans un feu un grand magazine que je lis encore, probablement par pur masochisme...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ptain introuvable ce midi dans le 14ème à Paris. 

Monde de merde.

----------


## Say hello

Peut être parce que c'est le 1 qu'il est en kiosque, et qu'on est le 30.

----------


## ERISS

Came en stock chez les dealers grenoblois.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

bonjour,

comme d'habitude j'ai reçu le magazine dans l'étang. Quoi qu'il en soit même avec du retard cela vaut toujours mieux de lire ce journal que n'importe quel autre, puisqu'il n'a aucun équivalent !
Autant de figures de style et d'humour, ô quel panard s'essaient (amis de la contrepeterie ceci est pour vous) vos journalistes sans langue de bois.
Pour tout dire je vous lis depuis le numéro 1 et bien avant cela je lisais Joystick (depuis le n°1 aussi), que lors du départ des figures emblématiques  j'ai evidemment abandonné. Je ne reviendrai pas sur les raisons qui ont poussé à la création de ce nouveau magazine et je ne peux que vous féliciter de ce choix. Joystick est bel et bien mort (malgré qu'il soit toujours publié) pour mieux renaitre de ces cendres tel le phoenix. Bien que l'abandon de la formule hebdo m' adhère que peu, je vous suis fidèlement bien que je n'avais pas renouvelé mon abonnement j'allais en kiosque à chaque fois. Depuis j'ai repris l'abonnement et je n'y trouve que des avantages  ::): 
Bonne continuation, en espérant que le marasme du jeu PC ne vous contraigne pas à devenir un mag consoles car là autant être honnête je ne vous soutiendrai plus ...

----------


## El Gringo

Trop gros, passera pas...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je demande un pistage d'adresse IP.

----------


## b0b0

Le début de farcry 2 est horrible, j'avais envie de sauter de la voiture, et de butter le mec au volant  ::'(: .

----------


## Igloo

La pochette bleu marine est là pour dissuader les voyeurs ?

----------


## Pokeahonteass

> Je demande un pistage d'adresse IP.


ta photo ça me rappelle another dick in the hole, queue de souvenirs !

----------


## b0b0

> La pochette bleu marine est là pour dissuader les voyeurs ?


C'est juste pour pas se taper la honte, tu verras si un jour tes voisin découvrent que tu lis CPC, ta maison sera tagay, on brulera ta femme et on fera pipi sur ta voiture.

----------


## ElGato

> ta photo ça me rappelle another dick in the hole, queue de souvenirs !


Merde j'ai éclaté de rire.


Bon c'est le multi de qui ?

----------


## Goji

Quelqu'un l'a-t-il trouvé à Paname, en kiosque de rue ou en Relay métropolitain ?
Sous la torture, un buraliste m'a lâché qu'il y avait des grèves  ::|:

----------


## TheToune

> La pochette bleu marine est là pour dissuader les voyeurs ?


Moi je l'ai trouvé super sexy cette pochette ...  ::o:

----------


## Geminys

> Quelqu'un l'a-t-il trouvé à Paname, en kiosque de rue ou en Relay métropolitain ?
> Sous la torture, un buraliste m'a lâché *qu'il y avait des grèves*


Il ment!
Pleyel a été livrer, et ce matin a gare de l'est il déballais les cartons (quoique que je ne puisse affirmé la présence du saint Graal dans ces dernier)

----------


## XWolverine

J'ai cru à une missive dont le trésor public a le secret, mais très vite le Presse non stop imprimé dessus m'a fait retrouver le sourire (en plus, la taxe d'habitation, elle est déjà arrivée).

----------


## Pokeahonteass

C'est vrai que ça fait peur cet emballage, sans parler de l'impact sur l'environement car a coup sûr ce n'est pas fabriqué avec du poisson. Oui comme le cabillaud dégradable par exemple.

----------


## Igloo

> C'est juste pour pas se taper la honte, tu verras si un jour tes voisin découvrent que tu lis CPC, ta maison sera tagay, on brulera ta femme et on fera pipi sur ta voiture.


Mon quartier lit CPC. On fait ce que tu dis aux personnes qui ne le font pas.

Et je la trouve aussi terriblement sesque, au point de ne pas encore avoir osé l'ouvrir  ::o:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Trouvable dans le 91.

----------


## Electabs

Dans quel secteur ?? Parce que introuvable de par chez moi  ::mellow:: . j'était criste ce matin  ::cry:: .

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Orsay, t'en as un paquet, comme à chaque fois. Aux Ulis aussi.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

> Orsay, t'en as un paquet, comme à chaque fois. Aux Ulis aussi.


A orsay un paquet , Aux ulis 31 ?

----------


## Rom1

Reçu à l'instant  ::):

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> A orsay un paquet , Aux ulis 31 ?


Ma mère m'a dit de ne pas te parler, je suis un joueur console.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

Blague à part, comment expliquer le problème de diffusion en kiosque de Canardpc ?
Au lancement je comprenais que l'on ne puisse pas le trouver partout mais au bout de plusieurs années... perso, j'ai donné le numéro du journal dans les presses dans lesquelles j'allais et qui n'avaient pas votre magazine, bon étant abonné je n'ai plus ce problème mais j'encourage tout le monde à communiquer ce numéro afin que les commerçants puissent le commander...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Blague à part, comment expliquer le problème de diffusion en kiosque de Canardpc ?


Je me demande si cela n'est point du au fait que CPC n'appartient pas à un grand groupe de presse ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Dans la boîte  ::): .


...qui est toujours bloqué par cette foutu serrure HS... ::cry::

----------


## Tilt

A mon kiosque habituel j'ai trouvé le cpc ...... du 15 octobre.
Preuve qu'il ne se vend pas bien.
Faut faire de la pub dans le 78 les gars.
ça vous dit pas de faire une p'tite distribution gratuite de cpc dans les cités ?

Bon ben moi j'vais attendre la semaine prochaine du coup

----------


## Geminys

> Dans la boîte .
> 
> 
> ...*qui est toujours bloqué par cette foutu serrure HS*...


Ben ça c'est bete alors..... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Murne

Pas reçu...  ::sad::  Juste une pub Casino pour gagner toujours plus de S'Miles, ma boite aux lettres est spammée par ces idiots.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

Non franchement j'ai du mal à vous croire, j'habite un tout petit village de 195 habitants et/ou sangliers, dans les pyrénées orienta(b)les et je le reçois sans aucun problème...

----------


## Murne

> Non franchement j'ai du mal à vous croire, j'habite un tout petit village de 195 habitants et/ou sangliers, dans les pyrénées orienta(b)les et je le reçois sans aucun problème...


Généralement je le reçois en même temps que les autres, bien que j'habite aussi dans le trou du cul du monde. Mais pas cette fois-ci.

----------


## BoZo

Acheté ce matin. J'ai lu que l'article sur les indés et j'ai bien kiffé.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Reçu ce matin. Z'aviez qu'à habiter dans les Hautes-Alpes, bouh.

Et ça fait réellement un petit moment que je n'avais pas autant ri devant une chute de la BD de Couly (je ne voyais pas Fish de cette manière).

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

Toujours pas reçu  ::cry:: .

----------


## El_Mariachi²

En même temps la parution c'est le 1er et le 15 de chaque mois.

----------


## Goji

Es-tu abonné ou chasseur de kiosque El_Mariachi ?
Tout bon chasseur sait que le canard paraît un jour, voire deux, avant le 1er ou le 15.
Et puis bon, je parle en mon nom, mais cette histoire de vu / pas vu est plus un jeu qu'autre chose, une déconnade, une joke entre lecteurs assidus, et non un chouinage collectif bi-mensuel. Je parle toujours pour les chasseurs hein, je comprends que ça puisse user les abonnés à la longue.

----------


## Shane Fenton

Acheté ce soir. J'aime beaucoup l'éditorial, qui confirme mon impression que dans le mot "consoleux", certains éditeurs ne conservent que la première syllabe.

----------


## Say hello

> Tout bon chasseur sait que le canard paraît un jour, voire deux, avant le 1er ou le 15.


Tout bon chasseur sait que le comportement de la faune peut dépendre du milieu et être très localisé.

----------


## Goji

Oui mais bon Paname quoi, la Grande, gavée jusqu'au coeur à l'odeur de pisse, si c'est pas ici ce sera là, mais non, le genre de jeu auquel je n'aime pas perdre. Vivement demain.

----------


## Say hello

Qu'on soit le 31 et que tu ne le trouve toujours pas  :^_^:

----------


## Goji

J'ai plié la gaule depuis un moment déjà, et je réserve quelques noms d'oiseaux pour demain, si par malheur je n'obtiens pas satisfaction avant le labeur quotidien ^^

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Acheté ce soir. J'aime beaucoup l'éditorial, qui confirme mon impression que dans le mot "consoleux", certains éditeurs ne conservent que la première syllabe.



Tiens, j'édite, j'avais mal lu, donc le prends pas pour toi (ou si t'en as envie fais le, je m'adresse aux fans dex jeux indés depuis 4 ans qui tiennent un blog pour jouer les rebelles anti consommation):

Un jour, si t'as des arguments valables pour prendre ça pour autre chose qu'une tendance du marché, et si t'essaies de me faire une comparaison valable sur la popularisation des autres médias, je serais curieux d'entendre tes arguments. Irréfutables of course. Attention, si tu me parles de casual, facilitation et économie de marché pour un médium censé faire de la tune en même temps que pour ses lecteurs, ça m'intéresse. Sinon je publie un fanzine sur la visiion politique dans les jeux vidéos en ascii. Et je bouffe des pâtes. Mais c'est le marché de la facilité. Tous des enculés. Je vais faire un dossier star académy, je pense que ca se vendra mieux. Les vieux trolls à la con d'intégriste pc qui lâchent pas le morceau (et je ne te vise pas spécifiquement), j'attends l'argument choc qui me fera dire qu'effectivement, autant pas suivre le marché et crever. C'est vachement plus fun que de paralléliser et pouvoir faire ce que tu veux à côté si t'as de l'alimentaire. D'ailleurs, c'est un scandale qu'il n'y a ait pas de release du .dernier album de Lorie en Pq. En couv', ca peut attirer le minot.

Maintenant, je vais aller manger des pates.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Sinon je publie un fanzine sur la visiion politique dans les jeux vidéos


Si c'est vrai, est-il possible de se le procurer ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

http://syblog.com/jvforpoliticsya

----------


## Anonyme871

> http://syblog.com/jvforpoliticsya


C'est gentil, mais ton lien est daubé du cul et ne plait pas à mon antivirus. La preuve :

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Johnny, fait un effort je t'en supplie je suis complètement largué avec tes posts. ::mellow::

----------


## Pokeahonteass

> Johnny, fait un effort je t'en supplie je suis complètement largué avec tes posts.


 
Je crois surtout qu'il s'est un peu enflammé... Bien que je n'ai pas tout saisi moi non plus  ::P:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

je crois surtout que sa blague est un peu tombé à plat par manque d'un "k" à "syblog"

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Tiens, j'édite, j'avais mal lu, donc le prends pas pour toi (ou si t'en as envie fais le, je m'adresse aux fans dex jeux indés depuis 4 ans qui tiennent un blog pour jouer les rebelles anti consommation):
> 
> Un jour, si t'as des arguments valables pour prendre ça pour autre chose qu'une tendance du marché, et si t'essaies de me faire une comparaison valable sur la popularisation des autres médias, je serais curieux d'entendre tes arguments. Irréfutables of course. Attention, si tu me parles de casual, facilitation et économie de marché pour un médium censé faire de la tune en même temps que pour ses lecteurs, ça m'intéresse. Sinon je publie un fanzine sur la visiion politique dans les jeux vidéos en ascii. Et je bouffe des pâtes. Mais c'est le marché de la facilité. Tous des enculés. Je vais faire un dossier star académy, je pense que ca se vendra mieux. Les vieux trolls à la con d'intégriste pc qui lâchent pas le morceau (et je ne te vise pas spécifiquement), j'attends l'argument choc qui me fera dire qu'effectivement, autant pas suivre le marché et crever. C'est vachement plus fun que de paralléliser et pouvoir faire ce que tu veux à côté si t'as de l'alimentaire. D'ailleurs, c'est un scandale qu'il n'y a ait pas de release du .dernier album de Lorie en Pq. En couv', ca peut attirer le minot.
> 
> Maintenant, je vais aller manger des pates.


Quelle plume, quel lyrisme. Il n'est pas d'ici... il est venu d'une autre planète pour nous délivrer un message.

Embauchez-le chez CPC !!!!

----------


## Goji

Est-ce que l'auteur de "Appeau à gogols" s'est pris des claques pour avoir oublié le point final de sa news ?

----------


## Vacnor

Et le Manuscrit trouvé à Saragosse vous le rendez si on vous l'envoi ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Johnny, fait un effort je t'en supplie je suis complètement largué avec tes posts.


Je peux te donner rendez-vous  au http://www.l-oiseau-bariole.abcsalle...he.php?n=13725 pour davantage de précisions autour d'un daïkiri. Le barman fait de très jolies sculptures en rotin.




> je crois surtout que sa blague est un peu tombé à plat par manque d'un "k" à "syblog"


On n'a pas toujours le clavier de son humour. Effectivement, le k m'a vainku.

----------


## Goji

Demande à Boulon de te prêter le sien, il a l'air effikace  ::):

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je préfère m'adresser directement aux professionnels de l'efficacité, Tessa Martin en tête. Maintenant, j'arrête le hs, pour l'instant je n'ai lu que la BD de Couly donc je vais avoir du mal à me prononcer sur la qualité du numéro.

----------


## Siona

Il vient de tomber dans ma petite boite de Belge abonné, j'aime ce nouveau service !  ::):

----------


## Kette

> Dans la boîte .
> 
> 
> ...qui est toujours bloqué par cette foutu serrure HS...


Comment tu peux tenir ? A ta place j'aurais déjà ouvert ce tas de ferraille à l'ouvre-boîte.




> Il vient de tomber dans ma petite boite de Belge abonné, j'aime ce nouveau service !


Mmhh, ce qui veut ptet dire qu'il m'attend sagement pour quand je rentre du boulot. Bonne nouvelle ça   ::lol::

----------


## Anonyme871

> On n'a pas toujours le clavier de son humour. Effectivement, le k m'a vainku.



En effet tout naz la blague.... même avec le "k". ::zzz::

----------


## Mug Bubule

Toujours pas reçus dans ma boîte au lettre  ::cry:: . 
La prochaine fois, je viens le chercher à la redac' pour l'avoir plus tôt.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Aîe gadd'ite !!

Trop fort le Couly strip ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


 ::XD::  Comment ils se prennent des petites taloches derrière le crâne par Fish et qu'ils disent rien les soumis !

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> En effet tout naz la blague.... même avec le "k".


Effectivement, je ne fais pas honneur à mon pseudo, mais avec le tien je ne doute pas que tu nous fasses régulièrement une compil ballutin/castelli/montagné/carlos de haut vol.

_Bien Amicalement._

----------


## El_Mariachi²

BOn toujours pas en kiosque à Paris 14ème. Monde de merde. 
En même je n'ai regardé que dans deux kiosques .

----------


## Super Menteur

Bon les gars fini la déconne. Toujours pas arrivé à Paris XI  ::sad::  
C'est un scandale

----------


## Largeman

On est le 31 messieurs, rien d'étonnant. Attendez le 1er, et abonnez-vous !

----------


## Super Menteur

> On est le 31 messieurs, rien d'étonnant. Attendez le 1er, et abonnez-vous !


Bah le souci c'est que je suis abonné  ::|:

----------


## Say hello

Trieur (/tireur) postal tout ça...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Le premier numéro de mon abonnement viens d'arriver, il a l'air splendide (vite survolé) je le lirai demain dans le train pour Paris.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Nan mais soit disant cay la grève au niveau de l'acheminement toussa.

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Trouvé aujourd'hui dans l'Yonne.

Abonné dans la foulée. 

Vous allez pouvoir acheter des packs de binouzes ! ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Très bon cru que ce numéro....mais franchement oser parler de la facette multimédia de la ps3 et de la xbox360, sans parler de Tversity, c'est quand même moyen (et surtout vous perdez 2 pages d'explications sur la configuration alors qu'avec tversity, le bouzin tombe en marche)

(non mais sérieux, installer WMP11....gniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii)

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Au fait, c'est normal qu'en passant en caisse, ma buraliste ait retourné le magazine pour cacher la couverture comme s'il s'agissait d'un mag porno  ::blink::

----------


## Kette

> Au fait, c'est normal qu'en passant en caisse, ma buraliste ait retourné le magazine pour cacher la couverture comme s'il s'agissait d'un mag porno


Rhoo, mais ça me fait penser : 

Mes collègues se foutent déjà de moi car "je lis un magazine d'adolescent attardé" (comme les jeux vidéo selon eux)  ::|: . Oui c'est du lourd.

Mais alors quand ils vont voir la couv' de ce nouveau numéro, ils vont me prendre pour un pervers

çay génial   ::lol::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bah, allez acheter un mad movies dans un supermarché les mecs, z'allez voir de se faire traiter de "malade mental" visuellement :D

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Bah, allez acheter un mad movies dans un supermarché les mecs, z'allez voir de se faire traiter de "malade mental" visuellement :D


Ah bon, je pensais que me dire "pourquoi t'achetes ce mag de merde" serait suffisant.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Mad movies c'est pas de la couverture Hardcore encore. "Toxic" me valait les regards les plus hallucinés que j'ai vu à une caisse.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Cay quoi Toxic ? :flemmedegoogler:

----------


## Pokeahonteass

L'article sur la TV Holo est il un fake ?

----------


## Kette

> Cay quoi Toxic ? :flemmedegoogler:


Voilà sur quoi je suis tombé lorsque j'ai tapé _Toxic magazine_ dans gogole : 

*Toxic Magazine — Women, Cars, Sex, Gadgets!*

 - [  ]Racy online _magazine_  for men - India's hottest content on Bollywood, cars, movies, technology. Hot nude sexy pictures of actress!

C'est pas ça quand même, si ?   ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, les couvertures sont hard en effet : films d'horreur des années 90 si j'ai bien compris. Je trouve quand même que les couv' sont top moumoute  ::wub:: .



[EDIT]

Wow, je n'avais pas vu que j'avais laissé les liens.

Voilà.

[/EDIT]

----------


## Goji

Hors charte  ::o:

----------


## DakuTenshi

N'empêche le dossier de Gringo il est assez énorme  :;): .

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Voilà sur quoi je suis tombé lorsque j'ai tapé _Toxic magazine_ dans gogole : 
> 
> *Toxic Magazine — Women, Cars, Sex, Gadgets!*
> 
>  - [  ]Racy online _magazine_  for men - India's hottest content on Bollywood, cars, movies, technology. Hot nude sexy pictures of actress!
> 
> C'est pas ça quand même, si ?  
> 
> Plus sérieusement, les couvertures sont hard en effet : films d'horreur des années 90 si j'ai bien compris. Je trouve quand même que les couv' sont top moumoute .
> ...


 :^_^:  Et Zoulou qui s'étonne du regard des caissières avec une couv' pareille.

----------


## Murne

Je l'ai reçu !  ::wub:: 

Putain mais la rubrique test est obèse, on rentre dans la bonne période là ! Et le pire c'est que parmi tout ces hits, le meilleur jeu est... World of Goo, c'est quand même un comble. Il me fait diablement envie celui-là, d'ailleurs.

----------


## NitroG42

Question à Peter et Steven :
Pourquoi ne pas avoir parler de Tversity dans votre dossier ?

----------


## Super Menteur

> Question à Peter et Steven :
> Pourquoi ne pas avoir parler de Tversity dans votre dossier ?


C'est quoi Tversity ? : possesseurde360ignare :  ::mellow::

----------


## Kamikaze

"Uranus la planète des proctologue" putain j'ai ris.

Et sinon World of Goo c'est un peu pompé sur Fantastic contraption nan? (d'après ce que j'ai lu dans le test)

http://fantasticcontraption.com/

----------


## NitroG42

> C'est quoi Tversity ? : possesseurde360ignare :


Un logiciel qui permet de faire du streaming depuis son pc jusqu'à la 360, en gros ca remplace le media center, c'est très bien, et ca reconnait la 360 très vite contrairement à cette grosse daube de WMP.

http://tversity.com/screenshots/

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Et sinon World of Goo c'est un peu pompé sur Fantastic contraption nan? (d'après ce que j'ai lu dans le test)


J'sais pas si c'est pompé dessus, mais Tower of Goo, le freeware sur lequel les concepteurs de World of Goo ont fait leurs armes, date de 2005-2006 je crois, et déjà ils parlaient à l'époque de faire un truc bien plus poussé avec le même principe.

Mais sinon, craquez, craquez, World of Goo, c'est génial. Poétique, amusant, original, frais, avec une personnalité bien à lui et un univers délirant. C'est franchement l'un des meilleurs jeux de l'année pour moi.

Et je proteste, Synaesthete c'est joli, rigolo, mais ce n’est pas si simple en difficulté maximale. Surtout que rater des notes, c'est pas sans conséquence: ça fait chuter votre cadence et votre puissance de tir, et ça vous met donc en danger. L'un des meilleurs freeware-jeu-musical sur PC, mais en même temps, y sont pas nombreux.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> "Uranus la planète des proctologue" putain j'ai ris.
> 
> Et sinon World of Goo c'est un peu pompé sur Fantastic contraption nan? (d'après ce que j'ai lu dans le test)
> 
> http://fantasticcontraption.com/


Non, non, c'est pas du tout le même principe, World of Goo tape dans la structure aérienne.

----------


## Shane Fenton

> Tiens, j'édite, j'avais mal lu, donc le prends pas pour toi


Pas de danger que je le prenne pour moi, je débarque maintenant et je n'avais pas vu le message avant édition. Donc j'ai rien vu  :;): 




> (ou si t'en as envie fais le, je m'adresse aux fans dex jeux indés depuis 4 ans qui tiennent un blog pour jouer les rebelles anti consommation):


Euh... pour ça, faudrait déjà que je sois capable de le tenir, le blog. Régulièrement, je veux dire...  ::unsure:: 

Pour l'instant, j'ai trouvé la solution idéale : je me fais héberger par un autre, et j'y contribue quand je veux (et surtout quand je peux).

Sinon, afin de préciser un peu ce que je voulais dire plus haut : je suis pour la diversité. Qu'il y en ait pour tous les goûts : du simple, du complexe, du blockbuster, de l'indépendant, etc... Personnellement, j'aime le jeu vidéo quel que soit le genre ou la machine. Même si je suis à la base un PCiste, même si mes genres de jeux préférés (RPG occidental et stratégie) se trouvent principalement sur PC, j'ai aussi des jeux consoles par dizaines. D'ailleurs, il y a certains genres que j'apprécie beaucoup (baston, zelda-like, RPG jap, jeu de sabre, boxe et catch) que je ne peux trouver pratiquement que sur consoles. Or, parmi ces jeux, il y en a qui sont vraiment complexes, et qui requièrent des heures de pratique avant de pouvoir les apprécier (coucou _Sword of the Samurai_ !).

C'est en partie pour ça que je n'aime pas du tout quand certains éditeurs se mettent à saloper des licences auxquelles ils étaient censés être fidèles, tout ça sous prétexte de rendre le jeu plus "accessible" aux "consoleux". Je pense que ça en dit long sur la vision infantilisante qu'ils ont de leur propre public.

Et le pire, c'est qu'ils sont entrain d'étendre cette vision à l'ensemble des joueurs.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah je vais me laisser tenter par World of Goo alors  ::lol:: .

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ce numéro a prouvé une chose : on peut très bien faire un "Droit de réponse" à Canard PC, et le faire avec Classe.  :B):

----------


## Espace à louer

Si tu parles bien de celui de Julien (pas fini le numéro, je me suis brossée que trois fois les dents entre hier et ce matin), j'ai trouvé ça super. Un truc poli, sympa, qui signale juste qu'ils se plantent sans monter sur de grands chevaux ou devenir insultant, ça force le respect.

----------


## francou008

Excellent numéro, plus particulièrement le test de Far Cry 2  ::wub:: . CTRL+S.

----------


## Rajek

Petite question :

Est-ce moi qui débloque ou les screenshots publiés dans les tests ont été pris avec un réglage luminosité à fond ?

Les images sont fadasses et les noirs sont gris  ::huh:: 

C'est particulièrement visible dans les tests de Dead Space & Farcry 2 chez moi.


Sinon GG pour l'envoie du mag il est arrivé vendredi ! Je craignais de le recevoir que la semaine prochaine vu qu'il n'y a pas de distribution le samedi en Belgique.

----------


## Kami93

Pour j'ai toujours pas reçu, pas trop grave, j'ai pas fini les precedents...mais j'ai une question est ce que l'enveloppe plastique "cache" la couv' ?

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Pour j'ai toujours pas reçu, pas trop grave, j'ai pas fini les precedents...mais j'ai une question est ce que l'enveloppe plastique "cache" la couv' ?


Idem  ::cry:: .

----------


## tenshu

Pas en kiosque sur Paris hier, je suis inquiet :q

----------


## Igloo

> mais j'ai une question est ce que l'enveloppe plastique "cache" la couv' ?


Si quelqu'un veut savoir ce qu'il y a dedans sans l'ouvrir, il le saura.

----------


## Mug Bubule

Toujours pas reçus dans ma boîboîte. 
Je peux commencer à m'inquiéter et envoyé une myriade de mail au service abo" ?!

----------


## Kette

Je l'ai depuis hier, je me sens bien.

----------


## Kami93

> Si quelqu'un veut savoir ce qu'il y a dedans sans l'ouvrir, il le saura.


La couv' est visible or not ?

----------


## Pokeahonteass

> La couv' est visible or not ?


Non. Enfin tant que l'emballage n'est pas ouvert...

----------


## Kami93

Merci.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pfff j'suis pas d'accord avec les notes :connard:
Sinon, pourquoi 6 pages sur Far Cry 2 ? Ok c'est un blockbuster attendu, mais au vu de l'appréciation général, y'avait pas besoin de tartiner autant.

Sinon je suis 100% en accord avec la phrase de Boulon " on préfère les jeux avec des bugs, que les jeux vide".  [/fayot]

Et l'Edito   ::love::

----------


## Super Menteur

Toujours pas dans ma boîte aux lettres  ::cry::   ::cry:: 

Je suis le seul dans ce cas là ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui.


Dur dur hein ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Toujours pas dans ma boîte aux lettres  
> 
> Je suis le seul dans ce cas là ?


Non, moi aussi. J'ai contacté CPC et ils m'ont dit qu'il fallait que je m'abonne.

----------


## Igloo

> La couv' est visible or not ?





> Non. Enfin tant que l'emballage n'est pas ouvert...


Moi je vois très bien le CPC, le reste aussi mais en appuyant dessus :nelatoujourspasouvert:

[Polémique]L'ancienne était moche mais on voyait moins le contenu.[/Polémique]

----------


## Pokeahonteass

Je ne comprends pas bien le débat sur l'emballage, à moins que certains aient honte d'être abonnés... Ou alors des parents particulièrement traumatisés par famille de France qui souhaitent préserver leur progéniture de cette diablerie qu' est l'industrie du jeu vidéo.

----------


## Kami93

> Je ne comprends pas bien le débat sur l'emballage, à moins que certains aient honte d'être abonnés... Ou alors des parents particulièrement traumatisés par famille de France qui souhaitent préserver leur progéniture de cette diablerie qu' est l'industrie du jeu vidéo.


Y a aucun débat, je pose une question c'est tout, pour le reste chacun sa merde... ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je ne comprends pas bien le débat sur l'emballage, à moins que certains aient honte d'être abonnés... Ou alors des parents particulièrement traumatisés par famille de France qui souhaitent préserver leur progéniture de cette diablerie qu' est l'industrie du jeu vidéo.


Certains canards ont reçu leur journal avec beaucoup de retard et déballé, il me semble. Ils sont moyennement heureux d'avoir fait le bonheur d'un employé des postes indélicat.

Enfin, je crois.

----------


## Igloo

> Je ne comprends pas bien le débat sur l'emballage, à moins que certains aient honte d'être abonnés... Ou alors des parents particulièrement traumatisés par famille de France qui souhaitent préserver leur progéniture de cette diablerie qu' est l'industrie du jeu vidéo.


Le problème est qu'il y a eu des retours sur des ouvertures de colis.

Edit: Grillé par le Dr.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

Houla carrement l'emballage ouvert et non ne me dites pas que le titre du post... Une couv' léchée non je n'y crois pas...

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Houla carrement l'emballage ouvert et non ne me dites pas que le titre du post... Une couv' léchée non je n'y crois pas...


 :^_^:  c'est vrai qu'il est rigolo.

Bref, ayant travaillé à la Poste je sais que là où j'étais, si tu t'avisais d'ouvrir quoi que ce soit (c'est arrivé une fois), c'est conseil de discipline et carnet à faire signer par les parents. Faudrait vraiment être barjo pour vouloir ouvrir un courrier comme ça, devant tout le monde. Mais y'a d'autres personnes qui ont eu accès aux magazines emballés avant, non?

----------


## Pokeahonteass

En même temps toutes ces années à lécher des timbres... Non j'déconne je ne pense pas qu'un employé de la Poste ne s'avise d'ouvrir des emballages.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Si ça transite par les circonvolutions nocturnes et souterraines à Roissy et Orly, faut pas vous étonner de récupérer des numéros de Marie Claire.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Tout le monde l'a reçu ?

Pas moi.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

C'était un jour férié hier donc je pense qu'il faut attendre demain.

----------


## Igloo

> Tout le monde l'a reçu ?
> 
> Pas moi.


As-tu déjà reçu un numéro en même temps que la masse ?

----------


## halfy

D'abord bravo à tous, les numéros passent et le débat reste le même:
T'as reçu, moi pas, je le recevrai, toi pas...
Tout ça en se renouvelant, on dirait du raymond Queneau dans ces exercices de styles.

N:180 de mon point de vue, moins bon que le précédent. 179 était trés bon, bonnes critiques et dossiers sur de nouvelles thématiques bien abordés + Livret stratégique X3 aux petits oignons.
J'en bave sur ce jeu et me régale.

Couv du 180; super classe, mon épouse me la réclame, elle veut la détourner.
Les critiques, amen, les jeux abordés ne sont pas ma tasse de whisky.
J'ai bien aimé la preview de GTA4 (jamais joué mais je vais succomber je pense) et surtout adoré l'allusion wagner, perfide journaleu canardien, non seulement pas de réponse à la lettre ouverte du loustic de Jeux video.com
Juste une piquouse de rappel... bien amené.
Je comprend le titre du journal: Carnard PC
Canarde le pseudo journaliste mais au détour d'une phrase...

J'ai pas apprecié  la rubrique "nouveaux studios", bof, des jeux de cerf, une visite de cimetièrre et quelques cours sur le pédalo.
Bien écrit, mais vous écrivez tous bien, par contre; pas vraiment retenu quelque chose de cet article.
La morale c'est quoi? il y a moyen de toucher des tunes pour se faire payer ses recherches video-artistico-mouton à 5 pattes.
Un jeu de tuture de plus, ça va changer quelque chose à l'originalité des jeux actuels?
Désolé, je vous suis pas car je ne sais pas ou vous voulez allé...

N181; Fallout3; alerte rouge, j'attend de  vous lire...

----------


## Murne

> D'abord bravo à tous, les numéros passent et le débat reste le même:
> T'as reçu, moi pas, je le recevrai, toi pas...
> Tout ça en se renouvelant, on dirait du raymond Queneau dans ces exercices de styles.


C'est un peu pour ça qu'il y a un topic par numéro aussi... Quand on n'a rien reçu c'est toujours bien de savoir si on est le seul dans ce cas ou non, tu trouves pas ?




> Un jeu de tuture de plus, ça va changer quelque chose à l'originalité des jeux actuels?
> Désolé, je vous suis pas car je ne sais pas ou vous voulez allé...


Sauf que c'est un (excellent) jeu de tuture développé par seulement 4 personnes, et ça mérite le respect, s'tout. De plus l'interview est marrante, les gars de GameSeed ont l'air bien cools et c'est bien de soutenir un petit studio de développement qui en veut, et qui de plus est français.

----------


## Igloo

> D'abord bravo à tous, les numéros passent et le débat reste le même:
> T'as reçu, moi pas, je le recevrai, toi pas...
> Tout ça en se renouvelant, on dirait du raymond Queneau dans ces exercices de styles.


Alors tu l'as reçu toi aussi ? Quand ?

Pour le reste, je n'ai pas touché au quart du mag' mais comme je l'avais dit sur le 179, son successeur aura fort à faire. Je l'aborde de cette manière pour relativiser.  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

> (coucou _Sword of the Samurai_ !).


 ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol:: 

Sinon, j'ai pas réussit à mettre la main sur le mag'. Le dossier sur les dévs indépendant, il apporte quelque chose ou c'est vraiment comme Gringo et Boulon l'ont décrit sur le moov? Des jeux bidons, style une vieille qui s'assoit sur un banc et qu'on peut voir crever en payant?

----------


## Say hello

Si y'en a d'autres qui ont achetés en kiosques, je suis le seul à avoir eu l'impression d'être pris pour un acheteur de pr0n à cause de la couv'?

----------


## groxx

J'l'ai acheté en kiosque on m'a pas fait de remarques...

Par contre j'me demandais... Dans le test de Dead Space quand il est fait mention d'une scie sauteuse à lunette, c'est un clin d'oeil à la Scie_Sauteuse du forum et son ex-avatar sniper crowbar ? Ou c'est juste fortuit ?

----------


## NitroG42

> J'l'ai acheté en kiosque on m'a pas fait de remarques...
> 
> Par contre j'me demandais... Dans le test de Dead Space quand il est fait mention d'une scie sauteuse à lunette, c'est un clin d'oeil à la Scie_Sauteuse du forum et son ex-avatar sniper crowbar ? Ou c'est juste fortuit ?


1)Je crois que tu surestimes beaucoup l'influence du forum sur leur test
2)Il parle d'une scie circulaire projetée, qui est une arme du jeu...
3)Tu veux en parler ?  ::P:

----------


## groxx

Arf j'ai lu trop vite alors  ::P: 
Du coup ça m'a fait penser à ça, donc je demandais, s'tout... Après je ne suis pas en embuscade pour traquer la moindre allusion ou clin d'oeil qui traine hein !  ::):

----------


## NitroG42

> Arf j'ai lu trop vite alors 
> Du coup ça m'a fait penser à ça, donc je demandais, s'tout... Après je ne suis pas en embuscade pour traquer la moindre allusion ou clin d'oeil qui traine hein !


Mais pour traquer scie_sauteuse peut être  ::ninja::

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> 1)Je crois que tu surestimes beaucoup l'influence du forum sur leur test


Rhoo, je me souviens encore du "formol 33 litres au bas mot".

Et puis je l'ai toujours pas reçu  ::cry:: .

----------


## kilfou

Rien reçu alors que TheToune, qui habite la même ville que moi je crois, semble l'avoir reçu.
Je m'inquiète ou pas ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Moi non plus, rien.

----------


## TheToune

> Rien reçu alors que TheToune, qui habite la même ville que moi je crois, semble l'avoir reçu.
> Je m'inquiète ou pas ?


Han comment il joue les jaloux.  ::): 
Pour pinailler j'habite pas la même ville ... mais celle d'à coté...
Je ne pense pas que les 5 minutes à peine de voiture qui séparent nos deux postes provoque un retard de plusieurs jours.
 :<_<:

----------


## tenshu

> Pas en kiosque sur Paris hier, je suis inquiet :q


Toujours pas en kiosque sur Paris  ::(:

----------


## kilfou

Damned oui je suis jaloux !
Je veux mon CPC !  ::cry::

----------


## Ezechiel

Pas encore dispo chez mon revendeur habituel qui a par contre constaté qu'il a vendu tous les CPC de la dernière édition, à sa grande surprise et à la mienne. Pas que du mauvais sous le soleil donc. Lui met ça sur le dos de la grève de la semaine dernière.

----------


## Goji

Concitoyens parigots, n'hésitez pas à prendre une grande inspiration et à arpenter les sous-terrains, c'est là que se tapissent nos canards. Vous les reconnaitrez facilement, ils sont laids, difformes et utilisent une lampe frontale, afin de creuser des tunnels. Oui oui, ces fous creusent sous Paris, j'vous raconte pas, un jour ça va s'écrouler, on pourra pas dire qu'on aura pas prévenu.

----------


## psycho_fox

Ca y'est je l'ai !
 ::):  ::): 
Et je comprends enfin le titre de ce topic !!

----------


## Ouaflechien

Un jour mon cpc viendra,
Un jour je le lira.
lalala lala lala...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Moi non plus, rien.


Tain avec le boulot que t'abats ils pourraient te le faire livrer en express par société privé...
Va falloir renégocier le contrat là.

@Groxx: oué et à chaque fois qu'ils parlent de chocolat c'est en référence à moi. On a la classe ou pas...

----------


## kaldanm

> Toujours pas en kiosque sur Paris


Ouais chez tous les revendeurs de Gare du  Nord il est introuvable...

----------


## tenshu

> Ouais chez tous les revendeurs de Gare du  Nord il est introuvable...


Gare de lyon, chatelet, montparnasse c'est idem ...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

La lose parisienne quoi.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Note à Couly n° 2: c'est "bayer aux corneilles", pas "bâiller aux corneilles"

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Encore un coup de Sonia.

----------


## Jolaventur

Grand maitre B est un homme de gout 
Serge Brussolo est un génie 

Je me souviens plus du dernier bouquin que j'ai lu
Il me semble que ça se passe au pole nord, une expédition découvre un homme et une femme sous la glace...

----------


## 3k30

> Gare de lyon, chatelet, montparnasse c'est idem ...


Bizarre, je l'ai trouvé à Villejuif Louis Aragon.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Note à Couly n° 2: c'est "bayer aux corneilles", pas "bâiller aux corneilles"


On peut dire les deux.

----------


## carbish

Obtenu à Lille, plus qu'un numéro dispo au kiosque  près de Lille 3 d'ailleurs.

----------


## DakuTenshi

C'est vrai que je connais Serge Brussolo uniquement pour ses bouquins pour mômes qui sont très très chiants, apparemment il se débrouille bigrement mieux avec les adultes!

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> On peut dire les deux.


Oui.
On peut.
C'est juste que dans un cas c'est une faute, ou en tout cas que ça ne veut pas dire la même chose... ::rolleyes:: 
Quand on baye aux corneilles, on peut bâiller ou non de temps en temps, osef...

----------


## Septa

Ouais j'ai finit par trouver le magazine en kiosque...

Petite remarque. World of goo n'est certe plus dispo sur steam mais on peut toujours l'acheter sur le site des développeur... http://2dboy.com/

D'ailleur en achetant le site chez eux ont la le droit à la version windows, mais aussi à celle pour mac qui vient de sortir, et bientôt à la version linux.

----------


## Goji

> Serge Brussolo est un génie 
> Je me souviens plus du dernier bouquin que j'ai lu
> Il me semble que ça se passe au pole nord, une expédition découvre un homme et une femme sous la glace...


Ça ressemble à _La Nuit des Temps_ de Barjavel, non ?

----------


## Kette

> Ça ressemble à _La Nuit des Temps_ de Barjavel, non ?


En effet, résumé comme ça c'est fort proche...

----------


## Hallu

Finalement changer de distributeur pour la livraison du zine n'a pas encore tout résolu, loin de là.

----------


## GROquiK

> Sinon, pourquoi 6 pages sur Far Cry 2 ? Ok c'est un blockbuster attendu, mais au vu de l'appréciation général*e*, y'avait pas besoin de tartiner autant.


Parce qu'il le vaut bien son 5/10... et que 6 pages permettent d'expliquer en détail pourquoi

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ayé je l'ai mais je m'interroge sur le système de Fish : a-t-il au moins son permis de gifler ?

----------


## mescalin

Bonjour,

Lèchant la couverture depuis maintenant trois jours, je n'ai remarqué aucun effet psychoactif malgré une activité intense. Par contre, ma langue est devenue marron et douloureuse. Et pourquoi ne pas l'avoir découpée façon "feuille de timbre" ? C'eusse été beaucoup plus pratique pour partager avec les amis, si tant est que le papier eut été imbibé. Ou alors je n'ai pas compris et il s'agissait d'un jeu avec un numéro fétiche à dégotter parmis les autres. Tous les coups sont donc permis pour gonfler les ventes !

----------


## Eilkh

> Un élément de réponse ici


Moi non plus je n'ai toujours rien... C'est un peu relou, je sais que vous n'y êtes pour rien mais la Poste fais chier...  ::(:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je lis page 25 "On dirait un résumé du _Courrier International_ [...] sans les dessins de presse rigolos". Comment? Des dessins de presse rigolos dans Courrier International?  ::huh:: 

...

Ah.

...

OK.

...

Bien...

La rédaction me souffle dans mon oreillette que c'est un trait d'humour.

Ah OK.

----------


## LaVaBo

> La rédaction me souffle dans mon oreillette que c'est un trait d'humour. Ah OK.


Y'a vraiment un ou plusieurs dessins issus de journaux "locaux" à l'article dans les articles de Courrier International.

----------


## Ouaflechien

4 novembre:
1 jour de plus perdu dans le désert de la Boitolett. Toujours pas croisé un seul canard. Je commence a avoir des hallucinations, je vois des lapins roses à l'air complètement idiot, mais quand je m'approche ils disparaissent dans un nuage de rien. Mon cerveau se ramolli, mes blagues sont de plus en plus foireuses, les filles ne rient plus en me voyant même pour se moquer de moi. Demain! Demain je suis sur de croiser un canard, je dois y croire!

----------


## Goji

Ouaflechien aimerait se lécher la couv.

----------


## malclavel

Moi non plus, toujours pas reçu... ::|:

----------


## Threanor

Arf ça devient désespérant ces problèmes de distribution...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

"Abonnez-vous"

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Moi je l'ai reçu. En fait Mme Rabot l'avait planqué sous un tas de trucs.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Genre sous du Biba, Elle, Telerama, 20 ans ?
Brrrrr , tu oses toucher le mag ensuite, sans protection ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ça ressemble à _La Nuit des Temps_ de Barjavel, non ?


AH merde ouai c'est ça 
Je sais plus ce que j'ai lu de Brussolo mais ça m'a énormément plu.




> Genre sous du Biba, Elle, Telerama, 20 ans ?
> Brrrrr , tu oses toucher le mag ensuite, sans protection ?


Mékilécon :^_^:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Genre sous du Biba, Elle, Telerama, 20 ans ?
> Brrrrr , tu oses toucher le mag ensuite, sans protection ?


Plutôt sous une boite de pastels.

----------


## Igloo

Les malheurs d'ackboo sont quand même très drôle, qu'on lui donne les tests de tout les prochains FPS sur les grandes guerres.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Bben la guerre, traitée à l'échelle du troufion ou celle de la division, c'est un peu sa spécialité, non ?
Et puis une demi douzaine de fps/rts pourris c'est peu cher payé pour pouvoir tester HOI III un jour hein  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Y'a toujours des dessins rigolos ou critiques dans Courrier International. Il y a même une section dédiée dans la version Web.

----------


## Igloo

> Bben la guerre, traitée à l'échelle du troufion ou celle de la division, c'est un peu sa spécialité, non ?
> Et puis une demi douzaine de fps/rts pourris c'est peu cher payé pour pouvoir tester HOI III un jour hein


Oui oui mais depuis son départ, rien est plus sûr. :relancelegag:

----------


## Kami93

Rien reçu ici.
:/

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Ouais pareil ici du côté de Rouen.

----------


## Hallu

Encore quelques jours et on aura reçu le 181 avant d'avoir reçu le 180. La classe.

----------


## Kette

L'article sur _Panique au village_ de Threanor !  :;):  Pour moi la série la plus dingue ! A ne pas louper pour ceux qui aiment le non-sens, le burlesque, l'idiotie et les accents belges (et américain pour Indien).

Un des meilleurs moment restant pour moi _La course cycliste_ :


Spoiler Alert! 


Lorsque Co'Boy envoie un satellite en orbite afin que ce dernier tire un mini-laser pour crever le pneu d'Eddy Merckx qui est premier. Il perd le contrôle de son vélo et se casse la figure dans une mare. Tous les autres coureurs le suivent comme des cons ! Permettant ainsi à Indien de remporter la course.



En tout cas merci Threanor d'en parler  :;): . Je pense même que Stéphane Aubier et Vincent Patar sont sur un long métrage Panique au Village. Z'avez pas idée comme je suis impatient.   ::wub::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Encore quelques jours et on aura reçu le 181 avant d'avoir reçu le 180. La classe.


Si seulement on y pouvait quelque chose.

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'ai bien aimé le test de Far Cry 2 avec la musique d'Africa modifié par O.Boulon  dans la tête, ma femme rigolais comme une baleine.

----------


## dolmard

Nul trace de canard PC dans ma boite aux lettres. Part contre j'ai une facture c'est chouette je vais la lire sur les chiottes.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> L'article sur _Panique au village_ de Threanor !  Pour moi la série la plus dingue ! A ne pas louper pour ceux qui aiment le non-sens, le burlesque, l'idiotie et les accents belges (et américain pour Indien).


Ouais, c'est vraiment bien ce truc. Et n'ayez pas peur pour la voix de poelvoorde, si on est pas au courant qu'il fait une voix c'est même pas sur qu'on se rende compte que c'est lui.

----------


## Kette

> Ouais, c'est vraiment bien ce truc. Et n'ayez pas peur pour la voix de poelvoorde, si on est pas au courant qu'il fait une voix c'est même pas sur qu'on se rende compte que c'est lui.


Si je ne m'abuse, c'est la voix de Steven le fermier ?

----------


## Kami93

> Rien reçu ici.
> :/


Bordel, pareil.

Y a des gens du 93/95/92 dans le coin ici ? Je m'inquiète un peu.

----------


## lwoillez

yeah, 93 powa, mais rien reçu non plus !
pas grave, on va les pendre par leurs boyaux !




> Bordel, pareil.
> 
> Y a des gens du 93/95/92 dans le coin ici ? Je m'inquiète un peu.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

Rien ici non plus.

----------


## whiterabbit

Toujours pas reçu non plus ... alors qu'un pote l'a eu avant le week-end  ::|:

----------


## NitroG42

Bonjour, du côté des kiosques, tout va bien, ils l'ont recus.

----------


## Eilkh

Pareil, toujours rien chez moi non plus... et je suis dans Paris, 18e.

 ::(:

----------


## Ouaflechien

Département 95 et toujours pas de nouvelles. En plus le temps est franchement pourri. Dimanche je me casse pour le sud au pire je l'achète pour le lire dans le train.

5 novembre 2008 mon exemplaire du numéro 180 de cpc n'a toujours pas été délivré.

En attendant et en complet HS sur demain.tv idf les Blind boys of Alabama, je vais finir par apprécier la télé.

----------


## Threanor

> Si je ne m'abuse, c'est la voix de Steven le fermier ?


Oui. Et il a un super poster de chien




> En tout cas merci Threanor d'en parler . Je pense même que Stéphane Aubier et Vincent Patar sont sur un long métrage Panique au Village. Z'avez pas idée comme je suis impatient.


De rien, je suis super fan depuis que j'ai découvert (tardivement). J'attends aussi beaucoup le film, il y a un blog ici. Apparemment ils viennent de finir l'enregistrement des voix dont celle de Jeanne Balibar  ::wub::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bordel, pareil.
> 
> Y a des gens du 93/95/92 dans le coin ici ? Je m'inquiète un peu.


Encore un coup des corbeaux ça. ::o:

----------


## Kette

> Oui. Et il a un super poster de chien


Et un tracteur rouge ! "Il est BEAU !"




> De rien, je suis super fan depuis que j'ai découvert (tardivement). J'attends aussi beaucoup le film, il y a un blog ici. Apparemment ils viennent de finir l'enregistrement des voix dont celle de Jeanne Balibar


Sympa ! Par contre j'ai pas vraiment cherché, mais on a déjà une idée de la date de sortie ? Parce qu'il faut que je puisse me refaire tous les épisodes avant d'aller le voir ! Faut que je me trouve une copine aussi pour lui faire découvrir, c'est clâââsse !   :B):

----------


## NykO18

> Département 95 et toujours pas de nouvelles.


6 novembre, département 95, pas de nouvelles non plus.
C'est chiant, pour une fois que j'avais besoin des tests et pas uniquement des conneries..
 ::(:

----------


## Laglouche

Rien reçu hier dans le 78, du coup je suis allé l'acheter, m'enfin le 179 je l'ai jamais reçu non plus, ça commence à faire peur

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

J'viens de m'abonner, ça commence déjà à me stresser du coup !  ::(: 

Parce que mes 70€ eux, ils sont bien partis de mon compte !  ::mellow::

----------


## Jeckhyl

La foule silencieuse des abonnés satisfaits ne s'est pas manifestée ici  ::): . Tu peux dormir sur tes deux oreilles.

----------


## NykO18

> La foule silencieuse des abonnés satisfaits ne s'est pas manifestée ici . Tu peux dormir sur tes deux oreilles.


Ah mais je suis un abonné satisfait, mais plus satisfait quand je reçois le magazine quand même  ::P:

----------


## Kami93

Bon ça ne sera pas pour aujourd'hui apparemment, le facteur est passé et pas de CPC.

----------


## malclavel

> Bon ça ne sera pas pour aujourd'hui apparemment, le facteur est passé et pas de CPC.


Toi aussi t'es dans le 77 ?... ::|:

----------


## dolmard

Toujours rien en Normandie.

----------


## kilfou

Je viens d'envoyer un mail au service idoine.
Ils doivent crouler sous les demandes.
D'ailleurs, qui s'occupe du service abonnement ?

----------


## olijack

Toujours rien dans le Doubs 25480

----------


## Hallu

Cherchez pas, aucun abonné ne l'a reçu à part quelques cas minoritaires.

----------


## Tilt

Pas mal la note de far cry 2 mais perso j'aurais mis un point de moins

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Cherchez pas, aucun abonné ne l'a reçu à part quelques cas minoritaires.


En même temps, c'est toujours les minorités qui font chier et font le plus de bruit, normal qu'on les serve en premier.

----------


## Tilt

Scoop pour ceux qui l'ont pas courez acheter le dernier album d'ac/dc il pootre  ::):

----------


## Threanor

> Cherchez pas, aucun abonné ne l'a reçu à part quelques cas minoritaires.


Mais oui bien sûr, tu peux me dire d'où tu sors cette idée ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah t'es con toi, il a un forfait illimité, un super carnet d'adresse et il a téléphoné aux quelques milliers de gens qui le reçoivent histoire de les recenser...
Hallu regrette beaucoup de s'être abonné chez nous, à chaque numéro on a le droit à sa petite dose d'agressivité...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Bah t'es con toi, il a un forfait illimité, un super carnet d'adresse et il a téléphoné aux *quelques milliers de gens* qui le reçoivent histoire de les recenser...
> 
> Hallu regrette beaucoup de s'être abonné chez nous, à chaque numéro on a le droit à sa petite dose d'agressivité...


C'est bon, maintenant on connaît le nombre d'abonnés. Ca ne sera donc plus utile de poser la question.

----------


## O.Boulon

J'ai dit quelques pour pas donner de sueur à la concurrence.
Je suis gentil au fond. A droite.

----------


## Threanor

> Bah t'es con toi, il a un forfait illimité, un super carnet d'adresse et il a téléphoné aux quelques milliers de gens qui le reçoivent histoire de les recenser...
> 
> Hallu regrette beaucoup de s'être abonné chez nous, à chaque numéro on a le droit à sa petite dose d'agressivité...


J'avais oublié que c'était lui en fait. Depuis le problème de facturation avec le CIC, il a compris qu'on lui en voulait personnellement et nous ressort la même rengaine à chaque numéro.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah oui, c'est lui qui s'est fait facturé deux fois par sa banque et qui nous accusait de l'avoir volé !
J'avais oublié.
Purée, je l'adore !

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> J'ai dit quelques pour pas donner de sueur à la concurrence.
> Je suis gentil au fond. A droite.


Quand on a de quoi se payer un appartement grand comme une villa en plein coeur de Paris, avec une chambre de la taille du salon et assez de pièces pour faire un dressing et une bibliothèque, sans oublier qu'on couvre sa meuf de vêtements qu'elle sait plus où ranger, on s'en doute qu'on est de droite. Au fond.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Cherchez pas, aucun abonné ne l'a reçu à part quelques cas minoritaires.


Bonjour, n'ayant pas reçu de messages d'abonnés mécontents pour le numéro 180 (tout du moins, pas plus que le quota de perte que s'autorise la poste, c'est à dire quelques dizaines sur des milliers), je serais intéressé de connaitre la provenance de cette affirmation. 
Nous sommes preneur de toutes informations nous permettant de localiser un problème lorsqu'il y en a un et d'améliorer la qualité du service. Vous semblez avoir des informations fiables à ce sujet, aussi serais-je intéressé pour prendre contact avec vous ? Pourriez-vous me donner une adresse mail ou un numéro de téléphone par MP ? Merci.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Casque est le plus terrifiant de la rédac.

----------


## El Gringo

> Casque est le plus terrifiant de la rédac.


Et on sait qui est le plus relou du forum... (Je ne parle pas de toi hein cette fois)

----------


## Eilkh

> Bonjour, n'ayant pas reçu de messages d'abonnés mécontents pour le numéro 180 (tout du moins, pas plus que le quota de perte que s'autorise la poste, c'est à dire quelques dizaines sur des milliers), je serais intéressé de connaitre la provenance de cette affirmation. 
> Nous sommes preneur de toutes informations nous permettant de localiser un problème lorsqu'il y en a un et d'améliorer la qualité du service. Vous semblez avoir des informations fiables à ce sujet, aussi serais-je intéressé pour prendre contact avec vous ? Pourriez-vous me donner une adresse mail ou un numéro de téléphone par MP ? Merci.


Ah bah si ça peut aider : j'ai toujours pas reçu le numéro 180.

Bon d'accord, vous n'en avez pas grand chose à secouer (_lol_) mais bon, c'est déjà 1 sur les quelques milliers de vos abonnés.  :^_^:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ouais, bon, ça va, j'ai envoyé que 150 MPs à Boulon aujourd'hui hein.

----------


## Geminys

> Casque est le plus terrifiant de la rédac.


Bof, même pô peur, na!  ::P:

----------


## Igloo

Encadré "Multi" dans le test de Far Cry 2 :




> ...la conduite est très agréable et le seul moment  où j'ai vraiment pris du plaisir à *joueur* impliquait (et hop, on coupe pour le suspens)...


Suite à cette mésaventure lors de ma lecture passionnée et de l'interruption brutale de cette dernière, je vais de ce pas me désabonner.

Vous pouvez remercier O.B. et non B.O. (qui n'aurait jamais fait cette _mistake_, oh non).

P.S. Si c'est une tournure dont je n'aurais pas saisi le sens, je me réabonne un an.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

Je garde espoirs je l'attend toujours !



 ::cry::

----------


## LaVaBo

> P.S. Si c'est une tournure dont je n'aurais pas saisi*e* le sens, je me réabonne un an.


PAF le Nelson ! ::P:

----------


## Jean-Seb

Moi non plus, tjs pas reçu. Par contre la demande de sioux (réabo) oui pas de problème elle est là  ::P:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Tiens, personne l'a jamais faite "Arthur Réabo" ? Ok, ben alors je me lance : "Arthur Réabo".

_Merci_

----------


## Igloo

> PAF le Nelson !


Tu veux te battre c'est ça ?

C'était par pur compassion, évidemment.

----------


## Hallu

Marrant suffit d'une phrase choc pour faire sortir toute la rédaction de son trou. La prochaine fois je dirais que le bois utilisé pour le papier du magazine est proche de Tchernobyl et contient de l'iode radiactif en quantité effarante. 
Par deux fois cet été le mag a été en retard (traduction : dispo dans les boites aux lettres des abonnés bien après la disponibilité en kiosque), conséquence : vous avez changé de distributeur, comme annoncé dans l'édito du n°178 ou 179. Et voilà que ça recommance. Si vous faites le compte de ceux qui disent "je suis abonné et je l'ai reçu" par rapport aux abonnés qui ne l'ont pas reçu, sur 30 messages d'auteurs différents, 22 ne l'ont pas reçu (et vu la plupart des loulous ils l'auraient signalé si entre le moment où ils postent leur message et aujourd'hui ils l'avaient effectivement reçu entretemps) et seulement 8 l'ont reçu. Après oui on peut me sortir que ceux qui ne l'ont pas reçu font plus de bruit, mais justement ce topic est fait pour parler du numéro qui vient de sortir, pas forcément pour se plaindre, donc même les abonnés satisfaits y réagissent de manière régulière, et ceux qui lisent ce topic me semblent être un bon échantillon en terme de proportions. En clair, il n'y a aucune raison de penser qu'il y a plus de gens l'ayant reçu que de gens ne l'ayant pas. Même en étant gentil, je suis certain qu'il n'y a pas la moitié des abonnés qui ont reçu leur numéro. C'est une situation encore plus catastrophique que celle avec l'ancien distributeur. Parce qu'après tout, même si les abonnés n'ont pas reçu leur mag', très peu vont chercher comment vous contacter pour se plaindre, donc ce n'est pas parce que vous n'avez que quelques mails de plainte qu'une majorité l'a reçu...

----------


## El Gringo

> Marrant suffit d'une phrase choc pour faire sortir toute la rédaction de son trou. La prochaine fois je dirais que le bois utilisé pour le papier du magazine est proche de Tchernobyl et contient de l'iode radiactif en quantité effarante. 
> Par deux fois cet été le mag a été en retard (traduction : dispo dans les boites aux lettres des abonnés bien après la disponibilité en kiosque), conséquence : vous avez changé de distributeur, comme annoncé dans l'édito du n°178 ou 179. Et voilà que ça recommance. Si vous faites le compte de ceux qui disent "je suis abonné et je l'ai reçu" par rapport aux abonnés qui ne l'ont pas reçu, sur 30 messages d'auteurs différents, 22 ne l'ont pas reçu (et vu la plupart des loulous ils l'auraient signalé si entre le moment où ils postent leur message et aujourd'hui ils l'avaient effectivement reçu entretemps) et seulement 8 l'ont reçu. Après oui on peut me sortir que ceux qui ne l'ont pas reçu font plus de bruit, mais justement ce topic est fait pour parler du numéro qui vient de sortir, pas forcément pour se plaindre, donc même les abonnés satisfaits y réagissent de manière régulière, et ceux qui lisent ce topic me semblent être un bon échantillon en terme de proportions. En clair, il n'y a aucune raison de penser qu'il y a plus de gens l'ayant reçu que de gens ne l'ayant pas. Même en étant gentil, je suis certain qu'il n'y a pas la moitié des abonnés qui ont reçu leur numéro. C'est une situation encore plus catastrophique que celle avec l'ancien distributeur. Parce qu'après tout, même si les abonnés n'ont pas reçu leur mag', très peu vont chercher comment vous contacter pour se plaindre, donc ce n'est pas parce que vous n'avez que quelques mails de plainte qu'une majorité l'a reçu...


1 : Il ne suffit pas d'une phrase, tu es un putain de relou qui vient nous casser les couilles avec une mauvaise foi impressionnante à chaque sortie de numéro. Il me semble t'avoir prévenu que si tu venais uniquement pour faire du mauvais esprit tu n'allais pas squatter ici longtemps...
2 : Heureusement que tous les mecs qui ont reçu le mag' ne viennent pas le dire ici, mais je ne préfère pas perdre mon temps à expliquer quoi que ce soit à un pitoyable troll.

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Moi, je l'ai jamais reçu et je ne me suis jamais plaint.

Et je ne suis pas abonné.

----------


## Kamikaze

> 1 : Il ne suffit pas d'une phrase, tu es un putain de relou qui vient nous casser les couilles avec une mauvaise foi impressionnante à chaque sortie de numéro. Il me semble t'avoir prévenu que si tu venais uniquement pour faire du mauvais esprit tu n'allais pas squatter ici longtemps...
> 2 : Heureusement que tous les mecs qui ont reçu le mag' ne viennent pas le dire ici, mais je ne préfère pas perdre mon temps à expliquer quoi que ce soit à un pitoyable troll.


Calme calme tout va bien, viens prendre ta pilule rose je t'aime moi tu sais  ::cry:: 


(reçu dans le 94 cousin t'as vu)

----------


## Igloo

> 1 : Il ne suffit pas d'une phrase...


Je m'insurge, prétendrais-tu que le fait d'être sur le topic du dernier numéro paru influe votre présence ? J'en doute...

Et puis, nous avons tous une prédisposition à avoir un égo impuissant, lui un peu plus.

----------


## Kette

> Bah t'es con toi, il a un forfait illimité, un super carnet d'adresse et il a téléphoné aux quelques milliers de gens qui le reçoivent histoire de les recenser...
> Hallu regrette beaucoup de s'être abonné chez nous, à chaque numéro on a le droit à sa petite dose d'agressivité...


Hein ?  ::blink::  Mais il ne m'a pas téléphoné à moi ?  ::huh:: 

Ah ouais, il savait que je l'avais reçu... malin !  :<_<:

----------


## Velgos

> Marrant suffit d'une phrase choc pour faire sortir toute la rédaction de son trou. La prochaine fois je dirais que le bois utilisé pour le papier du magazine est proche de Tchernobyl et contient de l'iode radiactif en quantité effarante. 
> Par deux fois cet été le mag a été en retard (traduction : dispo dans les boites aux lettres des abonnés bien après la disponibilité en kiosque), conséquence : vous avez changé de distributeur, comme annoncé dans l'édito du n°178 ou 179. Et voilà que ça recommance. Si vous faites le compte de ceux qui disent "je suis abonné et je l'ai reçu" par rapport aux abonnés qui ne l'ont pas reçu, sur 30 messages d'auteurs différents, 22 ne l'ont pas reçu (et vu la plupart des loulous ils l'auraient signalé si entre le moment où ils postent leur message et aujourd'hui ils l'avaient effectivement reçu entretemps) et seulement 8 l'ont reçu. Après oui on peut me sortir que ceux qui ne l'ont pas reçu font plus de bruit, mais justement ce topic est fait pour parler du numéro qui vient de sortir, pas forcément pour se plaindre, donc même les abonnés satisfaits y réagissent de manière régulière, et ceux qui lisent ce topic me semblent être un bon échantillon en terme de proportions. En clair, il n'y a aucune raison de penser qu'il y a plus de gens l'ayant reçu que de gens ne l'ayant pas. Même en étant gentil, je suis certain qu'il n'y a pas la moitié des abonnés qui ont reçu leur numéro. C'est une situation encore plus catastrophique que celle avec l'ancien distributeur. Parce qu'après tout, même si les abonnés n'ont pas reçu leur mag', très peu vont chercher comment vous contacter pour se plaindre, donc ce n'est pas parce que vous n'avez que quelques mails de plainte qu'une majorité l'a reçu...


Moi je te soutiens *Hallu*, et d'autant plus quand je constate avec effroi qu'un membre de la rédaction (et pas n'importe lequel genre Rabot ou Zoulou, non, un membre quasi historique) s'adresse à un client de cette manière... ça me fout le boules tu peux pas savoir.
Alors déjà on va clarifier ce point fissa: *El Gringo*, tes lecteurs sont tes clients, c'est grâce à eux que tu bouffes, que tu bois et que sais-je encore, c'est grâce à eux que tu as la chance de faire ce boulot sympa, alors cette façon de s'adresser à l'un d'entre eux (*Allu* est un abonné qui plus est) est *abjecte*.

A-t-on jamais vu un vendeur de la fnac insulter ses clients? A-t-on jamais vu un fabiquant de jeux vidéo faire un doigt d'honneur aux acheteurs de ses produits? *NON !*
Et ça prône la bonne parole, et ça donne des leçons de morale à tour de bras, alors qu'*à la première voix dissonante*, au premier gars qui ose se lever et contester votre version des faits ou mettre en lumière des points d'ombre: *CLAC*, *L'INSULTE*, cash.
Allez Gringo, retourne faire du bon café, hahaha.


Et pour ce qui est du fond de ton post, je suis d'autant plus d'accord avec toi *Hulla* que l'on sait tous ici que les sondages n'interrogent pas toute la population mais un échantillon et que celà suffit amplement à donner des tendances. Certes le chiffre que tu avances n'est pas l'exactitude même, mais c'est sans aucun doute très très proche de la vérité.

La situation s'aggrave, peut-être est-ce la crise, peut-être étiez vous pour McCain, je ne sais pas, mais c'est de pire en pire: les abonnés, qui devraient être *privilégiés*, par essence (puisque payant plus cher), se retrouve presque humiliés par les non-abonnés (j'en veux pour preuve les ridicules provocations à chaque post d'un nouveau numéro...).
Les excuses ça va bien la première fois, car nous sommes indulgents, mais maintenant *TROP C'EST TROPICO* ! Il va falloir envisager sérieusement un petit cadeau, comme dans les MMORPG (eeeeh oui, c'est sensé être votre truc les jeux vidéo, non?) pour toutes ces déconvenues envers ceux qui remplissent votre assiette. 
Je penche pour un jeu récent offert et un mug Couly, mais je vous laisse le choix.

Te laisse pas faire *Ulla*, t'es pas seul et ta critique courageuse et l'irrévérencieuse réponse qu'elle t'a value m'ont données l'audace de prendre la plume aussi.
 *Y'EN A ASSEZ !*

----------


## El Gringo

> *El Gringo* *abjecte*.
> *CLAC*, *L'INSULTE**
> **TROP C'EST TROPICO* !
>  *Y'EN A ASSEZ !*


C'est vrai quoi, merde alors !

----------


## ElGato

> Moi je te soutiens *Hallu*, et d'autant plus quand je constate avec effroi qu'un membre de la rédaction (et pas n'importe lequel genre Rabot ou Zoulou, non, un membre quasi historique) s'adresse à un client de cette manière... ça me fout le boules tu peux pas savoir.
> Alors déjà on va clarifier ce point fissa: *El Gringo*, tes lecteurs sont tes clients, c'est grâce à eux que tu bouffes, que tu bois et que sais-je encore, c'est grâce à eux que tu as la chance de faire ce boulot sympa, alors cette façon de s'adresser à l'un d'entre eux (*Allu* est un abonné qui plus est) est *abjecte*.
> 
> A-t-on jamais vu un vendeur de la fnac insulter ses clients? A-t-on jamais vu un fabiquant de jeux vidéo faire un doigt d'honneur aux acheteurs de ses produits? *NON !*
> Et ça prône la bonne parole, et ça donne des leçons de morale à tour de bras, alors qu'*à la première voix dissonante*, au premier gars qui ose se lever et contester votre version des faits ou mettre en lumière des points d'ombre: *CLAC*, *L'INSULTE*, cash.
> Allez Gringo, retourne faire du bon café, hahaha.
> 
> 
> Et pour ce qui est du fond de ton post, je suis d'autant plus d'accord avec toi *Hulla* que l'on sait tous ici que les sondages n'interrogent pas toute la population mais un échantillon et que celà suffit amplement à donner des tendances. Certes le chiffre que tu avances n'est pas l'exactitude même, mais c'est sans aucun doute très très proche de la vérité.
> ...


_"Tordu"_

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Et pour ce qui est du fond de ton post, je suis d'autant plus d'accord avec toi *Hulla* que l'on sait tous ici que les sondages n'interrogent pas toute la population mais un échantillon et que celà suffit amplement à donner des tendances. Certes le chiffre que tu avances n'est pas l'exactitude même, mais c'est sans aucun doute très très proche de la vérité.


C'est quoi cette idé&e à la con ? Tu connais bien l'adage sur les trains qui arrivent à  l'heure non ?

On ne va quand même pas faire la queue pour tous annoncer : ah, je l'ai eu ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Je m'insurge, prétendrais-tu que le fait d'être sur le topic du dernier numéro paru influe votre présence ? J'en doute...
> 
> Et puis, nous avons tous une prédisposition à avoir un égo impuissant, lui un peu plus.


J'avoue que je n'ai pas tout saisi, désolé...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

edit pour préciser que c'est pour la gueule à Velgos : T'as oublié de préciser que 100% des lecteurs viennent poster sur le forum et que tous les lecteurs participent au forum. Mais sinon, le fond et la forme sont parfaits.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> (et pas n'importe lequel genre Rabot ou Zoulou, non, un membre quasi historique)


  ::cry:: 

Pour répondre à Velgos, faut aussi comprendre la rédac:
On est super emmerdé de tous les problèmes qui arrivent aux abonnés ou au kiosque. On doit renvoyer à nos frais pas mal d'exemplaires parce que ça nous fait chier de voir que le magazine pour lequel on s'investit à fond n'est pas reçu par les personnes qui payent pour l'avoir. Le problème c'est que dans l'histoire on n'y est pour *RIEN*. (je mets en gras ça à l'air de te plaire)
Alors quand quelqu'un vient te dire que tu prends tes lecteurs pour des cons, sous couvert d'arguments infondés, bah forcément ça énerve.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bah Gringo il est pas historique. Il est plutôt anecdotique. Te vexe pas mon gars.

----------


## Velgos

> 


Il faut toujours des victimes collatérales, Zoulou, le sang ça fait hurler la plèbe, même quand c'est que des mots.

Du coup j'en profite pour dire que j'ai franchement trouvé le papier GTA4 de très bonne facture. Pour tout te dire c'était tellement bien que j'ai d'abord pensé que c'était du Rabot.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Du coup j'en profite pour dire que j'ai franchement trouvé le papier GTA4 de très bonne facture. Pour tout te dire c'était tellement bien que j'ai d'abord pensé que c'était du Rabot.


Habile personnage!

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je ne sais pas ce que tu fais comme taff Velgos, mais je peux te coopter pour devenir un consultant/pute sans les Systèmes d'Information. Si, par contre, t'as mis 4 heures à pondre le post, ca va pas aller niveau efficacité.

----------


## El Gringo

> Pour répondre à Velgos, faut aussi comprendre la rédac:
> On est super emmerdé de tous les problèmes qui arrivent aux abonnés ou au kiosque. On doit renvoyer à nos frais pas mal d'exemplaires parce que ça nous fait chier de voir que le magazine pour lequel on s'investit à fond n'est pas reçu par les personnes qui payent pour l'avoir. Le problème c'est que dans l'histoire on n'y est pour *RIEN*. (je mets en gras ça à l'air de te plaire)
> Alors quand quelqu'un vient te dire que tu prends tes lecteurs pour des cons, sous couvert d'arguments infondés, bah forcément ça énerve.


Ah il l'a pris au premier degré qu'il est naïf celui là !




> Bah Gringo il est pas historique. Il est plutôt anecdotique. Te vexe pas mon gars.


Bon il commence à dégénérer ce topic mais me cherche pas des noises toi, j'ai des moyens de _pression_ très efficaces ! 

Oh... La cloche a sonné c'est la fin de la récré, les enfants !

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Bon il commence à dégénérer ce topic mais me cherche pas des noises toi, j'ai des moyens de _pression_ très efficaces ! 
> 
> Oh... La cloche a sonné c'est la fin de la récré, les enfants !


Ca va se régler en MP. Je te préviens, t'en sortiras pas indemne. Donc je clos le HS de ce pas.

----------


## Velgos

> Ah il l'a pris au premier degré qu'il est naïf celui là !


Je trouve ça à la fois mignon et vexant.

Oui, vexgnon, c'est ça.

----------


## Momock

> A-t-on jamais vu un fabiquant de jeux vidéo faire un doigt d'honneur aux acheteurs de ses produits?


Ah bon?
Moi j'vois que ça.
:ancien nintendomaniaque:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Soit j'ai pas compris la teneur second degré du message, soit c'est toi. Mais je vois mon psy demain. On en reparle demain soir du coup ? Ou alors t'es au 4eme degré et la je te suis plus.

----------


## Say hello

Moi dans tout ça j'ai surtout vu une invitation à faire 3615 Ulla.. m'enfin  ::|: 





> A-t-on jamais vu un vendeur de la fnac insulter ses clients? A-t-on jamais vu un fabiquant de jeux vidéo faire un doigt d'honneur aux acheteurs de ses produits? *NON !*


Pour les vendeurs de la fnac, c'est avant tout des vendeur, donc même s'ils vont pas te traiter, ça les empêchent pas de se foutre profondément de la gueule du client.
Pour les fabricant de jeux vidéo, par contre, on sent bien quand ils étalent le lubrifiant sur nos anus. 
 ::P:

----------


## Igloo

> J'avoue que je n'ai pas tout saisi, désolé...


 :B): 

J'expliquais irroniquement pourquoi il pouvait y avoir plusieurs membres de la rédac' sur ce topic, puis j'ai placé de l'humour avec un jeu de mot sur "égocentrique".

----------


## LePok

> Bordel, pareil.
> 
> Y a des gens du 93/95/92 dans le coin ici ? Je m'inquiète un peu.


Un peu plus au sud et à l'est, dans le 94 quoi, rien non plus... BAL desespérément vide chaque midi... Rageant... Un numéro sur deux le problème se repointe...

----------


## Bibeuf

Si j'étais une personne sans scrupules, travaillant dans l'édition d'un journal de jeux videos concurrent je me servirais de ce topic pour pourrir CPC.

J'ajoute juste [...] nan rien en fait.

----------


## Kami93

Ha bah spa pour aujourd'hui non plus  :;): .

----------


## dolmard

> Ha bah spa pour aujourd'hui non plus .


Peut-être que la madame qui met les magazines dans la pochette en plastique et qui va les mettre dans la boite aux lettres elle est malade ?

J'espère qu'elle ira mieux la semaine prochaine (ou peut-être même samedi soyons fou).

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

12h11 le 7 novembre.

 Je m'approche de la boite aux lettres avec circonspection.
J'entraperçois a travers la fente un papier transparent oh combien familier ! 
J'ouvre avec ferveur et me retrouve avec ... le courrier international dans les mains.
Ce sera pour une prochaine fois.

----------


## Kami93

Le courrier international, ça va t'as pas tout perdu , moi j'avais mon colis pour lttle big planet \o/

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Si j'étais une personne sans scrupules, travaillant dans l'édition d'un journal de jeux videos concurrent je me servirais de ce topic pour pourrir CPC.
> 
> J'ajoute juste [...] nan rien en fait.


Ah oui pas con, tous les abonnés qui n'ont pas reçus leur mag (et dont certains sont des acteurs récurrents de ce forum...) ont en fait été engagés par la concurrence exprès pour ce cas de figure merdique qui doit bien faire chier les abonnés en question ET la rédaction. Amis de la théorie du complot, bonjour et bon appétit.

Sinon en passant je me dis que j'ai bien fait de ne jamais m'abonner à CPC vu la malchance qui les poursuit.  ::P:

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Sinon en passant je me dis que j'ai bien fait de ne jamais m'abonner à CPC vu la malchance qui les poursuit.


Boarf, personnellement c'est la première fois que j'ai ce problème en 2 ans et demi.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais m'enfin avec le bol que j'ai avec le courrier et les colis depuis que j'ai déménagé...

----------


## Toorop

Je viens de me taper les 3 dernière pages, alors pour apporter ma pierre à l'édifice, je l'ai reçus, aux alentours du 30/10.

Voila,voila ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pareil.
Mais nous on est privilégiés.

----------


## TheToune

> Je viens de me taper les 3 dernière pages, alors pour apporter ma pierre à l'édifice, je l'ai reçus, aux alentours du 30/10.
> 
> Voila,voila ...


Menteur ...
si tu avait lu le topic tu aurais su que personne ne la reçu.

Moi par exemple je n'en ai pas lu un bout hier soir ... Non non non, puisque je n'ai pas pu le recevoir le 30 dans son embalage opaque bleu comme je suis abonné. :logique:

 :<_<:

----------


## Eilkh

Alors, je viens de recevoir un mail du service abonnement (en retour de celui que je leur ai envoyé) et leur message me laisse un peu dubitatif...




> Bonjour,
> 
> *Il n’y a normalement pas de problème de distribution avec ce numéro.* Nous en envoyons un autre ce jour. Par sécurité, y a-t-il une précision à apporter à votre adresse ?
> 
> [...]adresse[...]                  
> 
> Bien cordialement
> 
> Le service abonnements
> Presse Non Stop


 ::o: 

Bref, j'espère vraiment que vous allez trouver une solution pour votre distribution parce que vous allez vous ruiner à renvoyer les numéros à vos frais... ::mellow::

----------


## Jean-Seb

Je vais partir en week-end sans mon cpc sniff (tjs pas reçu) !

----------


## El Gringo

> Peut-être que la madame qui met les magazines dans la pochette en plastique et qui va les mettre dans la boite aux lettres elle est malade ?
> 
> J'espère qu'elle ira mieux la semaine prochaine (ou peut-être même samedi soyons fou).


Nan. Normalement tous les numéros sont expédiés au même moment, comme certains ont reçu leur magazine la madame doit avoir fait son boulot correctement. C'est à l'étape suivante que ça a merdé pour certains visiblement...

----------


## abyssahx

> Alors, je viens de recevoir un mail du service abonnement (en retour de celui que je leur ai envoyé) et leur message me laisse un peu dubitatif...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bref, j'espère vraiment que vous allez trouver une solution pour votre distribution parce que vous allez vous ruiner à renvoyer les numéros à vos frais...


J'ai eu exactement le même mail, mot pour mot...
(à part l'adresse  ::):  )

en tout cas, ils sont reactif  :;):

----------


## Eilkh

> Nan. Normalement tous les numéros sont expédiés au même moment, comme certains ont reçu leur magazine la madame doit avoir fait son boulot correctement. C'est à l'étape suivante que ça a merdé pour certains visiblement...


Justement, c'est quoi cette étape ?
Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un relais entre vos services et la Poste, non ?
A mon avis c'est là qu'il faut chercher car dans la mesure où j'ai reçu mon Science & Vie (_emballé dans un plastique transparent_), il n'y a pas de raison pour que je ne reçoive pas mon Canard PC (_emballé dans un pli discret, façon mag de boule_  ::P: )...

----------


## El Gringo

> Justement, c'est quoi cette étape ?
> Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un relais entre vos services et la Poste, non ?


Je ne crois pas non, normalement c'est tout où rien jusqu'à la Poste si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## lwoillez

tjs pas recu ... c'est la premiere fois  ::): 
il faut faire quoi pour que vous renvoyez le bignou ? La poste a du me le bouffer ...

Merci.

----------


## LePok

> Un peu plus au sud et à l'est, dans le 94 quoi, rien non plus... BAL desespérément vide chaque midi... Rageant... Un numéro sur deux le problème se repointe...


Tjrs rien aujourd'hui... Les boules...

----------


## Eilkh

> Je ne crois pas non, normalement c'est tout où rien jusqu'à la Poste si j'ai bien compris.


Dans ce cas là, si certains reçoivent leurs exemplaires et d'autres pas, c'est à la Poste qu'il y a une merde, au niveau des centres de trie...
Et vous n'avez pas de recours dans ce genre de cas ?
Comme une assurance ou un truc du genre ?
(_je précise que je n'y connais rien en matière d'édition donc ne m'en veuillez pas si je dis une connerie_)
 ::blink::

----------


## malclavel

> Tjrs rien aujourd'hui... Les boules...


...pareil... ::|:

----------


## halfy

Je passe de temps en temps jeter une humeur et je trouve sincerement  que ce topic est souvent indigeste à cause des " j'ai pas" "j'ai" "J"ai eu mais mon hamster l'a bouffé" etc...

Un peu , ça va mais .......boujour les dégats.
CPC, c'est pas de la coke, j'espère que vous avez autre chose dans la vie; zen.
Il vous faut faire du yoga, technique du vide. Un bon truc, achetez joystick, c'est vraiment le super vide...

Je serais journaleux, j'aimerai connaitre comment mon boulot est ressenti.
Après si j'ai pas reçu et que j'ai buté mon hamster pour plus avoir de doutes; je suppose que CPC a un service abonnés qui gère tout ça.

Maintenant loin de moi de vouloir foutre le feu. Je vous gave déjà avec mes .......
Si je l'ai, je l'ai pas facilitent la disgestion de votre hamster sauce ravigote,  allez y, eclatez vous...

----------


## El Gringo

> Dans ce cas là, si certains reçoivent leurs exemplaires et d'autres pas, c'est à la Poste qu'il y a une merde, au niveau des centres de trie...
> Et vous n'avez pas de recours dans ce genre de cas ?
> Comme une assurance ou un truc du genre ?
> (_je précise que je n'y connais rien en matière d'édition donc ne m'en veuillez pas si je dis une connerie_)


Nan, ils disent qu'ils font bien leur boulot.




> Je passe de temps en temps jeter une humeur et je trouve sincerement  que ce topic est souvent indigeste à cause des " j'ai pas" "j'ai" "J"ai eu mais mon hamster l'a bouffé" etc...
> 
> Un peu , ça va mais .......boujour les dégats.
> CPC, c'est pas de la coke, j'espère que vous avez autre chose dans la vie; zen.
> Il vous faut faire du yoga, technique du vide. Un bon truc, achetez joystick, c'est vraiment le super vide...
> 
> Je serais journaleux, j'aimerai connaitre comment mon boulot est ressenti.
> Après si j'ai pas reçu et que j'ai buté mon hamster pour plus avoir de doutes; je suppose que CPC a un service abonnés qui gère tout ça.
> 
> ...


Ouais c'est chiant, on va centraliser dans un autre topic en espérant qu'il ne se remplisse pas trop vite. Par contre c'est pas parce qu'ils disent qu'ils l'ont pas reçu qu'ils sont forcément en manque...

----------


## Kami93

Non je suis pas drogué, j'ai même pas terminé mon 179 d'ailleurs....si je poste ici pour ma part, c'est pas par mécontentement c'est juste pour se tenir au courant de la situation.
Je suis abonné depuis longtemps , pratiquement le tout début si je ne m'abuse et j'ai eu que quelques rares cas de "soucis" , là ça sera mon troisième, la maison a toujours agi avec professionalisme (en renvoyant un exemplaire gracieusement), donc bon je crois que personne n'a rien à redire là dessus.
Après c'est mieux de savoir si c'est un problème "local" ou plus géneralisé, et c'est important de le savoir pour tout le monde. Le faire sur un autre topic ouais pourquoi pas, mais par habitude j'ai posté sur le topic du mag concerné.

C'est incroyable que certains se sentent obligé d'être insultants pour se faire entendre ou exprimer un ressenti, putain respectez vous quoi.

----------


## Eilkh

> Je passe de temps en temps jeter une humeur et je trouve sincerement  que ce topic est souvent indigeste à cause des " j'ai pas" "j'ai" "J"ai eu mais mon hamster l'a bouffé" etc...
> 
> Un peu , ça va mais .......boujour les dégats.
> CPC, c'est pas de la coke, j'espère que vous avez autre chose dans la vie; zen.
> Il vous faut faire du yoga, technique du vide. Un bon truc, achetez joystick, c'est vraiment le super vide...
> 
> Je serais journaleux, j'aimerai connaitre comment mon boulot est ressenti.
> Après si j'ai pas reçu et que j'ai buté mon hamster pour plus avoir de doutes; je suppose que CPC a un service abonnés qui gère tout ça.
> 
> ...


C'est pas le problème de venir pourrir un topic par plaisir cher ami, c'est surtout pour signaler aux membres de la rédac qu'un problème de distribution est présent pour certains de leurs abonnés et qui dit abonnés dit en attente de recevoir (_en avance ou pas moi perso je m'en tamponne du moment que je le reçoive_) ce pour quoi ils ont payés.
Je m'abonne à deux mag, Canard PC et Science & Vie (_oui, je passe beaucoup de temps sur le trône_ ), je reçois le S&V sans problème mais pas de CPC depuis deux numéros... C'est quand même un monde de payer un abonnement mais d'être obligé d'aller malgré tout se l'acheter en kiosque.
Je serais le seul à qui ça arriverait, je m'en prendrais directement à mon centre postale, voir mon facteur mais je ne suis pas le seul malheureusement...
Donc si toi ça ne te dérange pas d'avoir à payer deux fois pour la même chose, je peux t'envoyer mon adresse par MP comme ça tu pourras à l'avenir acheter deux numéros : un pour toi et un pour moi que tu m'enverras par la Pos... ah bah non merde, je ne le recevrais pas.
Bref, effectivement je comprends que ce soit lourd mais faut "un peu" comprendre notre désarroi (_ce que font très bien les gens derrière l'adresse "abonnement at canardpc point com"_).

----------


## halfy

> Bref, effectivement je comprends que ce soit lourd mais faut "un peu" comprendre notre désarroi (_ce que font très bien les gens derrière l'adresse "abonnement at canardpc point com"_).


On se rejoint donc, la cause est juste mais elle n'est pas exposée au bon endroit.
Ce qui provoque des tensions.

Allez mes canetons, fini les prises de bec, Noel approche,trève des confiseurs, si tout les canards du monde pouvaient se donner la ..., bon vous voyez ce que je veux dire

----------


## ERISS

> Nan, ils disent qu'ils font bien leur boulot.


Qui "ils"? Le service de comm' du directeur?
C'est pas ce que disent les postiers qui font grève parcequ'ils sont dans l'impossibilité de bien faire leur boulot.

----------


## Eilkh

> On se rejoint donc, la cause est juste mais elle n'est pas exposée au bon endroit.
> Ce qui provoque des tensions.
> 
> Allez mes canetons, fini les prises de bec, Noel approche,trève des confiseurs, si tout les canards du monde pouvaient se donner la ..., bon vous voyez ce que je veux dire


Bah les tensions, à part la tienne, je ne vois pas trop où y en a : nous avons un problème, nous sommes sur un forum, on s'exprime dans le topic du numéro en question.  ::mellow::

----------


## Morgoth

Bon, ben je vais aller au bureau de tabac.

----------


## dolmard

Bon moi je veux bien arrêter de me plaindre mais lorsque j'envoie le message à le abonnement de le canardpc j'obtiens ça : 

_A message from <xxxxxxxx>  to:
-> [EMAIL="abonnement à canardpc point com"]

was  considered unsolicited bulk e-mail (UBE).

Our internal reference code for  your message is 11668-07/cdSVXHQUdWw4

The message carried your return  address, so it was either a genuine mail
from you, or a sender address was  faked and your e-mail address abused
by third party, in which case we  apologize for undesired notification.

We do try to minimize backscatter  for more prominent cases of UBE and
for infected mail, but for less obvious  cases of UBE some balance
between losing genuine mail and sending undesired  backscatter is sought,
and there can be some collateral damage on both sides.

_Je me plains ou alors ? En tant que nouvel abonné (depuis le 179) je dois éviter de polluer le forum ?

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Bon, ben je vais aller au bureau de tabac.


Idem.

----------


## El Gringo

> Bon moi je veux bien arrêter de me plaindre mais lorsque j'envoie le message à le abonnement de le canardpc j'obtiens ça : 
> _(...)
> _Je me plains ou alors ? En tant que nouvel abonné (depuis le 179) je dois éviter de polluer le forum ?


Nan mais faut arrêter avec ça évidemment que vous devez exposer vos problèmes de reception du mag. Mais en le faisant dans un topic dédié ça permettra d'avoir un topic uniquement consacré au fond du magazine et pas à la poste ou à vos boites aux lettres...
Quant à ton problème je ne le comprends pas et je ne sais donc pas quoi te dire, désolé.

----------


## Kami93

> Bon moi je veux bien arrêter de me plaindre mais lorsque j'envoie le message à le abonnement de le canardpc j'obtiens ça : 
> 
> _A message from <xxxxxxxx>  to:
> -> abonnement@canardpc.com
> 
> was  considered unsolicited bulk e-mail (UBE).
> 
> Our internal reference code for  your message is 11668-07/cdSVXHQUdWw4
> 
> ...


La bonne adresse c'est

abonnements à canardpc point com

----------


## Murne

> Nan mais faut arrêter avec ça évidemment que vous devez exposer vos problèmes de reception du mag. Mais en le faisant dans un topic dédié ça permettra d'avoir un topic uniquement consacré au fond du magazine et pas à la poste ou à vos boites aux lettres...


Bah oui faudrait créer un topic unique pour les problèmes de réception et le pinner, et comme ça dès le CPC 181 chacun peut se plaindre à l'endroit prévu sans problème de conscience.

Sinon je tiens à préciser que j'ai reçu mon mag' à temps (le 2 je crois) donc faut pas généraliser.

----------


## Velgos

Faut peut-être voir à pas trop utiliser l'anglicisme "pinner", je crains qu'il y ait des dommages collatéraux.

----------


## Murne

J'y avais même pas pensé.  ::o:  Pas à dire, tu mérites ton sous-titre.

----------


## carbish

Tiens histoire de varier un peu, je vais raconter ma vie.

Je viens de finir la lecture du dossier sur les petits studios de développement, et c'était aussi sympathique qu'original.
Même si je suis resté un peu sur ma faim (je tiens pour coupables ma gourmandise et éventuellement le manque de place dédiée à ce type d'article dans le journal), j'ai ressenti beaucoup de plaisir et l'envie de pousser la curiosité plus loin. Encore!

Autrement, Sieur Zoulou m'a redonné envie de jouer à GTA que j'avais pourtant quelque peu délaissé. C'est vrai que je ne comprends pas pourquoi Rockstar ne facilite pas la tâche aux moddeurs, même si je crois me rappeller que certains gros sites de modding avaient reçu de nombreux goodies "secrets" de la part de Rockstar avant le lancement du IV.

Bref du bon et du très bon dans ce que j'ai pu lire jusqu'à maintenant. Et le coussin vibrant me fait carrément envie.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> La bonne adresse c'est...


Tu devrais arranger un peu l'adresse pour ne pas la livrer telle quelle aux bots.

----------


## dolmard

> La bonne adresse c'est
> 
> abonnements à canardpc point com


Oups merci.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Pour info, il n'est pas dans les Relay et presses de Tulle et Brive que j'ai parcouru hier. Ils ont toujours le 179.

----------


## olijack

> Non je suis pas drogué, j'ai même pas terminé mon 179 d'ailleurs....si je poste ici pour ma part, c'est pas par mécontentement c'est juste pour se tenir au courant de la situation.
> Je suis abonné depuis longtemps , pratiquement le tout début si je ne m'abuse et j'ai eu que quelques rares cas de "soucis" , là ça sera mon troisième, la maison a toujours agi avec professionalisme (en renvoyant un exemplaire gracieusement), donc bon je crois que personne n'a rien à redire là dessus.
> Après c'est mieux de savoir si c'est un problème "local" ou plus géneralisé, et c'est important de le savoir pour tout le monde. Le faire sur un autre topic ouais pourquoi pas, mais par habitude j'ai posté sur le topic du mag concerné.
> 
> C'est incroyable que certains se sentent obligé d'être insultants pour se faire entendre ou exprimer un ressenti, putain respectez vous quoi.


Tres bien résumé.
Idem

----------


## Jolaventur

Black Ice ça rosque,merci Doc.

----------


## Kami93

> Tu devrais arranger un peu l'adresse pour ne pas la livrer telle quelle aux bots.


El gringo a bien bossé pour moi  :B): .
Désolé au fait.

Sinon bah du coup je vais envoyer un mail moi itou. Même si ça me saoule pour eux déjà  ::(: ....

----------


## LePok

Toujours rien ce matin... Mail envoyé au service abonnements... en espérant une réponse rapide... font-ils le pont ??... zat it ze questcheunne !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est con ces gens qui n'ont pas reçu le 180.
Alors que le 181 sera probablement dans ma boîte vendredi  ::lol:: 

Mais je compatis.

----------


## Velgos

Je trouve la note de Fallout 3 un peu basse quand même.
Ok, t'as pas aimé Boulon, t'es déçu et je le suis aussi mais, au regard du reste de ton test ça me semble un poil abusé.
Gare à ne pas te décrédibiliser auprès des endives qui ne lisent que la note, le reste du papier me semblant plutôt honnête par ailleurs.

----------


## O.Boulon

Très drôle.
Mais méfie toi, les endives sont persuadées kue t'as reçu le mag' avant tout le monde.

----------


## Wabash

Tjs pas reçu le numéro 180

----------


## Jeckhyl

Monsieur a le goût du risque.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Y'a pas a dire c'est le meilleur topic pour rigoler un bon coup.

Signé:Un abonné heureux ayant reçu son CPC en temps et en heure avec son supplément film DVD gay.

Non je déconne les endives.

----------


## Rédé

N'en déplaise aux halfy et autres ronchonneux, et en attendant de voir un topic spécial "y pas de CPC dans la boîboîte": je m'ajoute en tant que pov' exclus de la distribution postale. 
Au moins je l'ai trouvé chez mon buraliste !

----------


## Lezardo

Je passe juste pour féliciter et remercier Gana sur son article dans le dernier papier culture. Je trouve cette série Fringe tout simplement génial.
Voila ça c'est fait, merci Gana  :;):

----------


## halfy

En réalité j'ai trouvé la raison profonde à:
J'ai pas reçu mon canard PC.

Comme souvent, la vérité est contenu dans les films, plutot d'ailleurs dans les nanards.
"le cercle des poètes disparus" avec ce prof (supposé faire aimer l'école) qui  fait monter les élèves sur les tables pour voir les choses sous un autre angle.

Appliquons la même technique; montons sur les tables, pas pour de vrai car du coup vous ne pouvez plus voir l'écran.
En réalité ce  n'est pas le journal qui n'arrive pas, c'est vous qui n'habitez pas au bon endroit...
Brillant non?
Je suis sur que le journal va appuyer ma théorie car du coup c'est bien le destinataire qui est coupable de ne pas habiter au bon endroit et non l'expéditeur.

Biensur je vois poindre déjà les répliques de ceux qui  me traitent de grincheux.
Comment connaitre l'adresse de notre vrai domicile?
Comment échanger les logements avec l'occupant actuel?
Comment le convaincre qu'on est pas fou?
Et si le type a un studio mal chauffé à Gueret dans la creuse et nous un superbe loft dans le quartier du marais.

Je répond:
1) j'ai dit dans ce post que j'allais donner la raison pas la solution.
2) je n'ai pas encore vu le film qui donne la solution à votre problème.
3) apprenez l'autonomie, à suivre votre voie (le cercle des poètes disparus), à trouver les solutions à vos problèmes, un jour l'oisillon doit quitter le nid et voler de ses propres ailes (il doit signaler le changement de nid au service abonnement de canard PC)

Ne me remerciez pas, c'est de mon coeur, j'avais un post à me faire pardonner.

----------


## Velgos

> Très drôle.
> Mais méfie toi, les endives sont persuadées kue t'as reçu le mag' avant tout le monde.


J'ai hésité.
Et puis bon, 5 jours avant j'ai du mal à le croire qu'on tombe dans le panneau.
Mais j'ai compris le message.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Halfy, t'es complètement cinglé.
J'adore  ::love::

----------


## SylSquiddy

toujours rien reçu non plus!!! c'est quoi cette histoire?!

----------


## Jean-Seb

pareil tjs pas recu, j'ai envoyé un mail tout à l'heure...

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé les gars, les majuscules.

Canard PC reçu ou pas, je vais vous coller les points promis.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je te trouve super zen en ce moment  ::): . J'en conclue que le bouclage en cours doit être moins éprouvant que les derniers en date ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah ouais, on est pas en bouclage.

----------


## Hylis

El Gringo, en rapport à ton test sur vsk,

Mécréant, je ne dis pas que c'est pour bosser moins et pouvoir se payer une maison... mais bosser moins et se payer douze maisons. Ben, ouais, il n'y a pas que le patron qui doit se loger et travailler sur le long terme. 

super le "c'est développé près de chez vous"  :^_^: 
Florent
Nadeo

----------


## El Gringo

> El Gringo, en rapport à ton test sur vsk,
> 
> Mécréant, je ne dis pas que c'est pour bosser moins et pouvoir se payer une maison... mais bosser moins et se payer douze maisons. Ben, ouais, il n'y a pas que le patron qui doit se loger et travailler sur le long terme. 
> 
> super le "c'est développé près de chez vous" 
> Florent
> Nadeo


Merci pour ces précisions et désolé pour cette grossière erreur, même si j'aurais préféré un message privé histoire de ne pas voir mon incompétence exposée au grand jour. Je ne suis pas aussi honnête que vous malheureusement (rapport à la discussion de la nouvelle formule sur votre forum hein, pas à l'incompétence).

----------


## atrepaul

Quelqu'un avait fait la blague la semaine derniere, mais ça vient de se produire vraiment :

J'ai reçu le numéro 181 dans ma boite aux lettres, mais toujours pas le 180 !

J'ai reçu ce mail de la rédaction le 07/11/2008 :
Il n’y a normalement pas de problème de distribution avec ce numéro. Nous en envoyons un autre ce jour. 

On est le soir du  13/11/2008...

On pourrai connaitre l'adresse perso du boss de la boite de routage ?
Je ne propose pas du tout de l'enduire de petrole et de plume, ni meme d'y mettre le feu, c'est simplement par curiosité  :;):

----------


## Hylis

> Merci pour ces précisions et désolé pour cette grossière erreur, même si j'aurais préféré un message privé histoire de ne pas voir mon incompétence exposée au grand jour. Je ne suis pas aussi honnête que vous malheureusement (rapport à la discussion de la nouvelle formule sur votre forum hein, pas à l'incompétence).


désolé pour cette grossière erreur, même si j'aurais préféré que tu me fasses la remarque par message privé, parce que je passe pour quelqu'un d'un peu maladroit, voir médisant. Je ne suis pas aussi attentionné que vous malheureusement.

le jeu a été annoncé publiquement hier. Nous ne voulions pas le lancer tout de suite, question de préparer l'accueil. Cela faisait bien plaisir de voir un tel article sur le jeu en tout cas et impressionant sur les nombreuses précisions. Bravo. Mais ça, je devrais te le dire par MP, désolé. Faudrait pas que les gens croient que je te fais des compliments. Après, ils ne vont plus croire à ton intégrité pour des prochains tests  :^_^: 

a+
Florent

----------


## El Gringo

> désolé pour cette grossière erreur, même si j'aurais préféré que tu me fasses la remarque par message privé, parce que je passe pour quelqu'un d'un peu maladroit, voir médisant. Je ne suis pas aussi attentionné que vous malheureusement.
> 
> le jeu a été annoncé publiquement hier. Nous ne voulions pas le lancer tout de suite, question de préparer l'accueil. Cela faisait bien plaisir de voir un tel article sur le jeu en tout cas et impressionant sur les nombreuses précisions. Bravo. Mais ça, je devrais te le dire par MP, désolé. Faudrait pas que les gens croient que je te fais des compliments. Après, ils ne vont plus croire à ton intégrité pour des prochains tests 
> 
> a+
> Florent


Mille pardons pour ce manque de tact évident je n'avais même pas réalisé qu'en rédigeant ce sot message, je me rendais coupable du crime que je dénonçais au lieu de saluer votre visite comme il se doit. Veuillez également excuser ma remarque sur votre chouette initiative de lancer une version gratuite de Virtual Skipper Online, j'ai effectivement reçu le communiqué de presse quelques jours après le bouclage de ce numéro. Sachez toutefois que je prends tous les compliments - même s'ils ne sont pas mérités - avec plaisir et un petit rire de fillette malicieuse.
Bien à vous,
El Gringo

----------


## halfy

Mais  c'est que c'est émouvant toutes ses politesses.
Un zeste codé, style on se comprend, entre nous...

Une invite au MP, mais non mais non c'est tellement émoustillant au grand jour.
Introduction du vouvoiement pour rajouter un petit coté siècle des lumières...

Alors évidement ce qui gache, c'est l'interruption j'ai pas eu le 180  mais j'ai le 181, par contre la voisine m'a pas rendu le 178, mais j'ose pas le lui réclamer, son pote legionnaire est rentré en perme...

Coupé dans votre élan...

----------


## atrepaul

> Alors évidement ce qui gache, c'est l'interruption j'ai pas eu le 180 mais j'ai le 181


Ouai, désolé de gacher l'ambiance moite avec mes petits problemes  :B):

----------


## halfy

> Ouai, désolé de gacher l'ambiance moite avec mes petits problemes


En même temps la maman d'Hylis te remercie, El Gringo n'est pas quelqu'un qui a du bien.....aucune dote.
Juste une ferme délabrée à Gueret...

----------


## Hylis

Halfy, 
je vous aurais bien envoyé mon numéro par la poste, mais ça ne ferait pas plaisir à Epic (et ça me prendra trop de temps  :^_^: ) En tout cas, je sais où se trouve votre numéro 180, mais il vous faudra vous muscler avant d'aller le réclamer.

El Gringo,
j'espère alors que si vous pensez que les compliments ne sont pas mérités, vous en faite de même pour les critiques, mécréant.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tamisez les lumières... Allumez les bougies...

----------


## halfy

Si jamais l'effet Elsa ne suffit pas...

Je paye un abonnnement à toute personne qui arrive à écouter le morceau en entier. (massacre d'un chef d'oeuvre)

----------


## El Gringo

Merci de faire partager vos chef-d'œuvres dans les topics appropriés...

----------


## atrepaul

Ca y est, le numéro 180 vient d'arriver !!!!!!!!
Cooooool !
Je vais enfin savoir si Half Life 2 est une réussite, et si Starcraft 1 est bientot dispo  :;):

----------


## mescalin

> Si jamais l'effet Elsa ne suffit pas...
> 
> Je paye un abonnnement à toute personne qui arrive à écouter le morceau en entier. (massacre d'un chef d'oeuvre)


Voilà, c'est fait.  :B):

----------

